# Jan 2014 ivf buddies!!!!



## lucysmummy

Anyone starting ivf in jan 14.

This is my first round n i am looking for buddies


----------



## BabyDancing13

Hey :) 

I had my first ICSI round last September and currently going through FET. Lots of luck to you x


----------



## bunyhuny

I had my first round of IVF last August, now gearing up for a FET cycle, due to transfer around the 1st of February if all goes well. Good luck, hunny!


----------



## EvieVonKittie

Hi everyone, I'm starting my next IVF w/ICSI. My first one was back in July/Aug and was an unexplained failure. After ICSI was done my fertilized eggs shrank within 24 hours, doctor doesn't know why or what happened. So this next IVF is all on the doctor. I start Lupron 1-13-2014. 

Any advice? 

I remember a lot of the girls were told to up their calcium and drink/eat lots of oranges..


----------



## lucysmummy

Hi everyone,
My egg collection is wc 27th jan, I'm currently taking buserlin which is making me have shocking pmt :-( 
I have a scan on wed so hopefully will have my ec date confirmed then but I am really nervous.
In the past I have had 4 iui's with two successes but as we are using a donor this is our last chance so we are giving ivf a try.


----------



## Bekah78

Hi. I'm about to start treatment. I am booked in for my injection to put me into menopause state on the 20th of jan and my first scan is booked for the 4th of feb. Not sure if that means I'm starting gonal f between those dates or once scan done.


----------



## Angela.S

Hi everyone. we are starting our IVF journey(Homerton Hospital London) (self funded) due to secondary infertility. i have endometriosis and a tortuous tube, have been trying 3 years , . i start suprecur injections on 25th Jan, bloods on 12th Feb then 1st scan on 13th Feb xxx. good luck and baby dust to all. feeling quite apprehensive! x


----------



## lucysmummy

Angela.S said:


> Hi everyone. we are starting our IVF journey(Homerton Hospital London) (self funded) due to secondary infertility. i have endometriosis and a tortuous tube, have been trying 3 years , . i start suprecur injections on 25th Jan, bloods on 12th Feb then 1st scan on 13th Feb xxx. good luck and baby dust to all. feeling quite apprehensive! x

It's really daunting isn't it :-( I feel like I have so much pressure on me but I'm so excited at the same time


----------



## Angela.S

It's really daunting isn't it :-( I feel like I have so much pressure on me but I'm so excited at the same time[/QUOTE]



Thats exactly how im feeling!! xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

lucysmummy said:


> Hi everyone,
> My egg collection is wc 27th jan, I'm currently taking buserlin which is making me have shocking pmt :-(
> I have a scan on wed so hopefully will have my ec date confirmed then but I am really nervous.
> In the past I have had 4 iui's with two successes but as we are using a donor this is our last chance so we are giving ivf a try.

Sorry you're not feeling well. :hugs: IVF is the only place that total annovulation has been my friend- no down reg, just straight into a cycle when AF arrives. Of course, that might also just be how they do things in Prague, not sure... I've got to say, though, these Progesterone suppositories are once again making me totally sick to my stomach. Bleh! :sick: (tmi) Been in and out of the restroom all day. :wacko:

Anyway! If both of us have our cycle go as planned, we'll be transferring right around the same time! :happy dance: I am scheduled for blastocyst transfer somewhere between Jan 28 and Feb 1.


----------



## Disturbia

Hi, We are ttc#1. After 1.5 years of trying, pcos and low sperm count, here we are, waiting for ICSI. I am scheduled for injections starting on feb 9.


----------



## Bekah78

Been 7 years on waiting lists for us due to OH job relocation and being put to the back of the list. So frustrating! But now we're at the top of the list I'm feeling the pressure too.


----------



## Staypostive

Has anybody else had the prostrap jag then period which seems to be going on for over a week and now I've just started gonal jags and I feel not well menopause ,dizzy,sore neck in bed no energy phoned nurse before I noticed period was starting to come back she said to rest and drink plenty of fluids and it will be the prostrap and it looks like period is starting up again! Feel unwell and I've got the Nasel spray starting tomorrow .


----------



## Milly747

Hello All

I had a failed ICSI in October. 
Started down reg injections 31st Dec for 2nd cycle. Egg collection scheduled for round about 30th January. 

Xx


----------



## AmyMcQ

Hi all! Had my first FET today. The wait is killing me already! Good luck to all of us


----------



## Disturbia

Wish you a sticky bean Amy!


----------



## bunyhuny

Good luck Amy!

Tomorrow is my last day of progesterone to hopefully kick AF into gear. Hoping she arrives soon so I can start on my estrogen for my FET cycle! :happydance:


----------



## Bekah78

Staypostive said:


> Has anybody else had the prostrap jag then period which seems to be going on for over a week and now I've just started gonal jags and I feel not well menopause ,dizzy,sore neck in bed no energy phoned nurse before I noticed period was starting to come back she said to rest and drink plenty of fluids and it will be the prostrap and it looks like period is starting up again! Feel unwell and I've got the Nasel spray starting tomorrow .

Hey Staypositive, I think this is the injection I'm due to have on the 20th. I was told to expect side effects of headaches and nausea. Sounds like you're having a rough time with it though. Hope you start to feel better soon!


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck Amy!


----------



## bunyhuny

Last day of progesterone, hoping to start AF very soon. In the mean time, I woke up feeling really sad today and DH isn't helping at all. Sometimes I'm amazed at his lack of perception. Does it ever seem to you ladies that our SO's pick the most inopportune times to totally not get what we're going through?


----------



## pisces78

Hi All, 

I'm starting gonal injections injections tomorrow on day 3 first ever IVF cycle with ICSI after 2+ years of LTTC, partner has sperm morphology issues. Really excited and nervous at the same time, have no idea what to expect but ready to jump on the rollercoaster that is IVF. Good luck everyone! :)


----------



## Bekah78

Good luck pisces78!


----------



## bunyhuny

pisces78 said:


> Hi All, I'm starting gonal injections injections tomorrow on day 3 first ever IVF cycle with ICSI after 2+ years of LTTC, partner has sperm morphology issues. Really excited and nervous at the same time, have no idea what to expect but ready to jump on the rollercoaster that is IVF. Good luck everyone! :)

I used Gonal-F for my IVF cycle this past August. The pen was super easy to use and I didn't really even have any side effects besides some general fogginess. Good luck with your first injection. They are a piece of cake, and once you've done one you'll look forward to the next one. As odd as that sounds, it's nice to feel like you're "doing something". (IVF is great for that- injections every day, all those u/s's. You're always participating to some extent- and I really like that!)


----------



## pisces78

Thanks bunyhuny! I totally agree with you I can actively participate in the process after so long trying as a couple and losing hope, the IVF process moves along quickly, 2nd injection done today, getting the hang of it! Have first scan on Friday, what dosage did they put you on gonal F? I'm on 112.5? I think I feel twinges in my ovaries but probably just my imagination!!


----------



## bunyhuny

pisces78 said:


> Thanks bunyhuny! I totally agree with you I can actively participate in the process after so long trying as a couple and losing hope, the IVF process moves along quickly, 2nd injection done today, getting the hang of it! Have first scan on Friday, what dosage did they put you on gonal F? I'm on 112.5? I think I feel twinges in my ovaries but probably just my imagination!!

I was on 300iu once a day because I didn't respond well to Clomid or Femara. (Always had to do ten days of each of those instead or the normal five days.) I'm also heavier, so I think that ups the dose, too. I ended up responding really well to Gonal-F and only had to do injections CD2-8. We triggered on CD 9 and had ER on CD11. Super quick!

Let me know how you scan goes on Friday!


----------



## pisces78

Just wanted to post my update on my scan today on day 7 of my cycle.

I have 5 follies less than 10mm on my right ovary and on the left ovary I have 3 x 10mm and 3 x 8mm so still early days, apparently they have to grow to 18mm to be considered mature. Though I start my antagonist injections tomorrow (Orgalutran) along with gonal f (will keep me on the same dosage as FE pleased with my progress). So, far so good! Have my next scan on Monday!


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats hun! That sounds like a great scan. :happydance:

AF has just arrived for me, so I'll be starting on estrogen supplements tomorrow, flying to Prague with DH on the 25th, and we'll go in for my lining scan on the 27th. If everything looks good, transfer will be on the 31st!


----------



## Poppet323

Hi, I started my ivf cycle in jan and had my ER this wed (15th) with ET on Monday 20th. My first round was three years ago and successful (we have a DD) so fingers crossed for this one...

I was back on forums trying to see about people's experience with progesterone shots which I started tonight and are meant to be awful :( My phobia of needles long since passed with the last round but apparently there's terrible bruising. My last cycle was in the UK so I had suppositories, this ones in the US so I have shots.

Anyone else with ET soon? I'm already dreading the 2ww! Good luck all x


----------



## bunyhuny

Poppet323 said:


> Hi, I started my ivf cycle in jan and had my ER this wed (15th) with ET on Monday 20th. My first round was three years ago and successful (we have a DD) so fingers crossed for this one...
> 
> I was back on forums trying to see about people's experience with progesterone shots which I started tonight and are meant to be awful :( My phobia of needles long since passed with the last round but apparently there's terrible bruising. My last cycle was in the UK so I had suppositories, this ones in the US so I have shots.
> 
> Anyone else with ET soon? I'm already dreading the 2ww! Good luck all x

'Ello Poppet! :wave: I'm not going to be much help with PIO shots. I had one to trigger AF after Provera failed before my IVF cycle, but none since then. I have a fear of other people jabbing me with needles, don't mind doing it myself at all, so they let me give myself the injection in the thigh. I was sore for a few days after that, but no bruising that I remember. Bruising or not though, I know those shots would not be any fun to have to do routinely! I live in the US, but do IVF in Prague, Czech Republic, and they also use suppositories for IVF/FET. I wonder what's up with the US and doing injections? I hope I don't have to find out!

I have my FET tentatively scheduled for the 31st, so I'll be a bit behind you. Congrats on your DD. I hope you have equally good luck this time around!


----------



## Bekah78

Great news Pisces78. Sounds like thing going well! :)


----------



## Bekah78

Hello Poppet323. You're ahead of me with treatments, so I can't be any help either but just wanted to wish you good luck!


----------



## Staypostive

Thanks bekah78 once the gonal injections started to get working and I had accupuncture the following day everything lifted I really love accupuncture I honestly can't get enough it makes me feel great (I got it before ivf because I was depressed,accupuncture makes me feel happy with life!)I felt a whole lot better the Nasel spray hasn't been too bad.how u getting on what stage are you at ? I'm nearly at egg retrieval stage just waiting for date all is going well so far


----------



## pisces78

Good Luck staypositive! Sounds like your ahead of me, how many follies and what sizes are you at this stage?


----------



## pisces78

Poppet323 said:


> Hi, I started my ivf cycle in jan and had my ER this wed (15th) with ET on Monday 20th. My first round was three years ago and successful (we have a DD) so fingers crossed for this one...
> 
> I was back on forums trying to see about people's experience with progesterone shots which I started tonight and are meant to be awful :( My phobia of needles long since passed with the last round but apparently there's terrible bruising. My last cycle was in the UK so I had suppositories, this ones in the US so I have shots.
> 
> Anyone else with ET soon? I'm already dreading the 2ww! Good luck all x

Hi Poppet, I'm a bit behind you, on day 8 so still stimming, how many eggs did you collect at ER and embryos did you end up making, if you don't mind me asking? Did you recover ok, from ER? This is my first IVF cycle, currently have about 11 follies growing, so not sure what to expect, be good to hear some of your experiences.


----------



## Pauls_angel

Hi ladies - can I join? Had our second FET on 10th of Jan - going nuts waiting for my BETA on the 22nd... Caved and poas this morning bfn - I'm 8dp5dt so I know it doesn't mean I'm out for this cycle but I'm not coping well with the waiting this round! Are any if you in the 2ww? Sticky baby dust to all!


----------



## Bekah78

Staypositive, I'm yet to start gonal f. Think first week of feb I start on those. Sounds like you're doing well :) 
Paul-angel welcome to the chat :) sorry you're not coping well with the waiting around. Hopefully it'll be worth the wait!
Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Started my estrogen tabs today. A week from now I will be on a plane headed to Prague. On Jan 27 will be my u/s to check my lining. Transfer will (hopefully) be the following Friday (Jan 31). :happydance:


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I started my ivf cycle in jan and had my ER this wed (15th) with ET on Monday 20th. My first round was three years ago and successful (we have a DD) so fingers crossed for this one...
> 
> I was back on forums trying to see about people's experience with progesterone shots which I started tonight and are meant to be awful :( My phobia of needles long since passed with the last round but apparently there's terrible bruising. My last cycle was in the UK so I had suppositories, this ones in the US so I have shots.
> 
> Anyone else with ET soon? I'm already dreading the 2ww! Good luck all x
> 
> 'Ello Poppet! :wave: I'm not going to be much help with PIO shots. I had one to trigger AF after Provera failed before my IVF cycle, but none since then. I have a fear of other people jabbing me with needles, don't mind doing it myself at all, so they let me give myself the injection in the thigh. I was sore for a few days after that, but no bruising that I remember. Bruising or not though, I know those shots would not be any fun to have to do routinely! I live in the US, but do IVF in Prague, Czech Republic, and they also use suppositories for IVF/FET. I wonder what's up with the US and doing injections? I hope I don't have to find out!
> 
> I have my FET tentatively scheduled for the 31st, so I'll be a bit behind you. Congrats on your DD. I hope you have equally good luck this time around!Click to expand...

Thanks Bunyhuny! I've been keeping myself busy to try not to obsess over the 2ww coming up so haven't been back online. No idea why they give PIO here but I plan on finding out as they recommend 12 weeks of them if successful...I'm on day 4 and it's starting to hurt! Although tbh if I just think about the ultimate goal, it makes it bearable!

Good luck with yours, look forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## Poppet323

Bekah78 said:


> Hello Poppet323. You're ahead of me with treatments, so I can't be any help either but just wanted to wish you good luck!

Thanks so much! And to you x


----------



## Poppet323

pisces78 said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> Hi, I started my ivf cycle in jan and had my ER this wed (15th) with ET on Monday 20th. My first round was three years ago and successful (we have a DD) so fingers crossed for this one...
> 
> I was back on forums trying to see about people's experience with progesterone shots which I started tonight and are meant to be awful :( My phobia of needles long since passed with the last round but apparently there's terrible bruising. My last cycle was in the UK so I had suppositories, this ones in the US so I have shots.
> 
> Anyone else with ET soon? I'm already dreading the 2ww! Good luck all x
> 
> Hi Poppet, I'm a bit behind you, on day 8 so still stimming, how many eggs did you collect at ER and embryos did you end up making, if you don't mind me asking? Did you recover ok, from ER? This is my first IVF cycle, currently have about 11 follies growing, so not sure what to expect, be good to hear some of your experiences.Click to expand...

Hi Pisces78, sorry have been awol keeping myself busy so as not to obsess too much! In my scans the RE thought i had 10-12 follies, they retrieved 12 and 7 fertilized (exact same numbers as last time) so I'm doing a 5DT (I presume because they figure of 7 at least 1 should make it). The ER was fine. First time (UK) I was awake and completely off my head on morphine, this time I was asleep. Both times was fine, sleepy afterwards (no driving etc) with a bit of mild cramping.

I'm nervous for ET tomorrow morning. My DH is traveling so I'm going alone and I'm worried about no embies or low quality! I'd like to transfer 2 if I have them, but I'm worried they'll say no. So generally I'm worrying a lot! Does anyone know if they can refuse to transfer two? In the UK there are government regulations and as my treatment was free on the health service, I had no choice. This time I figure I'm paying so I can choose, right? I just want to do everything possible to up my chances!

How's stimmig going? I think I did 12 days in the end and was ready for ER! x


----------



## Poppet323

Pauls_angel said:


> Hi ladies - can I join? Had our second FET on 10th of Jan - going nuts waiting for my BETA on the 22nd... Caved and poas this morning bfn - I'm 8dp5dt so I know it doesn't mean I'm out for this cycle but I'm not coping well with the waiting this round! Are any if you in the 2ww? Sticky baby dust to all!

Good luck! I'll be in 2ww as of tomorrow and dreading it! Let us know how you get on x


----------



## bunyhuny

Poppet323 said:


> Thanks Bunyhuny! I've been keeping myself busy to try not to obsess over the 2ww coming up so haven't been back online. No idea why they give PIO here but I plan on finding out as they recommend 12 weeks of them if successful...I'm on day 4 and it's starting to hurt! Although tbh if I just think about the ultimate goal, it makes it bearable!Good luck with yours, look forward to hearing how you get on!

Thanks Poppet! So much to do this week before heading out, but at the same time I'm totally impatient. How are you feeling tonight? I hope you're able to get some good rest and have a great transfer tomorrow. Maybe if you get too uncomfortable w/the PIO they'll switch you to suppositories? :winkwink:


----------



## bunyhuny

So I decided to go ahead and drop some funds on a couple IVF hypnosis/meditation programs. I was so overwhelmed and stressed out during my IVF cycle that I know I can't get like that again. It really did a number on me. So here's to hoping these programs work! I picked up the Assisted Conception program from thefertilemind.net and the IVF Companion program from thefertilebody.com. I am really excited about doing these! 

Anyway! Lots going on the week. I have a dental visit tomorrow to have a crown put on a tooth I cracked, though I've been warned that if it's cracked too deeply, it will have to be removed. Oh, and if that's the case, they can't put the false tooth in if I'm pregnant or in an IVF/FET cycle. Sooo..... yeah. It would be hobo time.

Other than that, I'm working on putting together dried food bags to take with us to Prague- especially for on the plane. I've been dehydrating fruit like a crazy person. Four pint jars of dried bananas, apples, pears and blueberries done. Also been soaking/drying nuts (2 jars done!) and now I'm working on homemade jerky. DH and I switched to Primal eating after my m/c and because of it, I am off Metformin, have normalized blood sugar (fasting avg = 85, down from 110!), and I've lost 20 lbs. I don't want to mess that up!

Sorry for the long update. I'm a little wound up and anxious about my 8am dental appt!


----------



## MishC

Hi Ladies - I was hoping to come and join you. I'm starting my IVF cycle on 2nd Feb.

Bunyhuny - I remember you from the last time we did it. How are things going for you this time round?


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Thanks Poppet! So much to do this week before heading out, but at the same time I'm totally impatient. How are you feeling tonight? I hope you're able to get some good rest and have a great transfer tomorrow. Maybe if you get too uncomfortable w/the PIO they'll switch you to suppositories? :winkwink:

Well I managed a good nights sleep (apart from DD waking up but that's normal at the moment) and am ready to get on with the ET! I'm going to ask for suppositories anyway because I'm going away for three days and I'm definitely not going to be able to inject myself!


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> So I decided to go ahead and drop some funds on a couple IVF hypnosis/meditation programs. I was so overwhelmed and stressed out during my IVF cycle that I know I can't get like that again. It really did a number on me. So here's to hoping these programs work! I picked up the Assisted Conception program from thefertilemind.net and the IVF Companion program from thefertilebody.com. I am really excited about doing these!
> 
> Anyway! Lots going on the week. I have a dental visit tomorrow to have a crown put on a tooth I cracked, though I've been warned that if it's cracked too deeply, it will have to be removed. Oh, and if that's the case, they can't put the false tooth in if I'm pregnant or in an IVF/FET cycle. Sooo..... yeah. It would be hobo time.
> 
> Other than that, I'm working on putting together dried food bags to take with us to Prague- especially for on the plane. I've been dehydrating fruit like a crazy person. Four pint jars of dried bananas, apples, pears and blueberries done. Also been soaking/drying nuts (2 jars done!) and now I'm working on homemade jerky. DH and I switched to Primal eating after my m/c and because of it, I am off Metformin, have normalized blood sugar (fasting avg = 85, down from 110!), and I've lost 20 lbs. I don't want to mess that up!
> 
> Sorry for the long update. I'm a little wound up and anxious about my 8am dental appt!

Wow you are busy! The primal eating sounds awesome. I definitely need to lose weight and get healthier. I had vasa praevia when I was pregnant with my DD so couldn't move much and put on loads of weight :(

And I also need to go to the dentist but I last went last march and I told them I couldn't have X-rays because I was pregnant. I'm dreading telling them about m/c if they ask!

Good luck with all your prep and try not to stress (although there have been studies suggesting stress improves success rate!) x


----------



## Poppet323

MishC said:


> Hi Ladies - I was hoping to come and join you. I'm starting my IVF cycle on 2nd Feb.
> 
> Bunyhuny - I remember you from the last time we did it. How are things going for you this time round?

Hi MichC, good luck! X


----------



## MishC

Poppet323 said:


> Hi MichC, good luck! X

Thanks Poppet - Hope everything goes well with your transfer today :)


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear everyone's updates! 

Thanks Poppet for letting me know how ER went for you! I'm on my last day of stimms, 9 days in total, will have trigger shot tomorrow and schedule for ER this friday, hooray! Another step closer through this process!


----------



## Bekah78

Hi ladies. Great to see how everyone is doing. Got fingers crossed for you all. 
I had my prostap injection this morning. Tummy feels tender now and looks like I'm smuggling a boiled egg under my skin. Hopefully that'll settle down over the next couple of days. All feeling very real now. Eek! Xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Hi ladies. Just wanted to poke my head in and say hello. I'll get back to everyone tomorrow. Had some dental work done today and they used "conscious sedation" on me, which apparently I do not handle very well at all. I feel like I was run over by a mack truck and I'm completely out of it. Don't yet have the brain power to form coherent responses.


----------



## lanet

Hi ladies, may I join? We just found out that we cannot concieve without ivf with icsi due to dh having antisperm antibodies. It's all so overwhelming. First of the cost!!! And now I've been reading the paperwork and I'm scared of the meds and of the retrieval and worst of all of it failing. Good luck to all of you. I hope to be starting by March


----------



## Poppet323

pisces78 said:


> Good to hear everyone's updates!
> 
> Thanks Poppet for letting me know how ER went for you! I'm on my last day of stimms, 9 days in total, will have trigger shot tomorrow and schedule for ER this friday, hooray! Another step closer through this process!

Good luck, keeping everything crossed for you! x


----------



## Poppet323

lanet said:


> Hi ladies, may I join? We just found out that we cannot concieve without ivf with icsi due to dh having antisperm antibodies. It's all so overwhelming. First of the cost!!! And now I've been reading the paperwork and I'm scared of the meds and of the retrieval and worst of all of it failing. Good luck to all of you. I hope to be starting by March

Hi Lanet,

Well, the cost... yes that's pretty overwhelming. But this is my second round and I have to say the meds, retrieval and transfer are really all ok. I had a terrible phobia of needles when I started (to the point where I delayed my first round because I couldn't make myself inject myself) and now I don't even think about it. The meds make you a bit bloated after a while, and I'm grumpy but I think that's the emotional roller coaster rather than the meds. And I'm dreading it failing of course, but both times I've found it good to be taking some action after TTC for a while.

Good luck! xx


----------



## Poppet323

Had my transfer today... 2 embies were "beautiful" (not sure of the grade, she didn't tell me and I didn't ask as I find I obsess more if I have stats!) so they've both been transferred. There are 4 more which currently don't make the grade for freezing so they're going to see how they do overnight and then decide. So I'm all in! and now to wait...

ET wasn't too bad at all, other than you have to have a full bladder and they delayed my appointment 45 mins so I was desperate to pee! x


----------



## Bekah78

Everything crossed for you poppet323. Hope the remaining four make the grade for freezing too. X


----------



## bunyhuny

Congrats on being PUPO, poppet! I hope the other four turn around. My IVF cycle I had one transferred, and there were two others. One they said was good to freeze, the other not so much. But they gave it time and it did get better. So those are the two I'm having transferred this time. :) Let us know how those four do!


----------



## lanet

I just talked to the nurse and I'm supposed to start birth control pills after af, and start ivf in March! Did you girls have to do the infectious disease testing before ivf? They told me it's $1000 each! 
Poppet congrats on your beautiful embies!


----------



## Poppet323

lanet said:


> I just talked to the nurse and I'm supposed to start birth control pills after af, and start ivf in March! Did you girls have to do the infectious disease testing before ivf? They told me it's $1000 each!
> Poppet congrats on your beautiful embies!

Thanks! On my first round in the UK I remember me and DH being tested (we didn't pay as you get one round free in UK, but the care isn't anywhere near as good!). I don't remember them doing the test this time but they could have and I didn't remember! X


----------



## tulip1975

lanet said:


> I just talked to the nurse and I'm supposed to start birth control pills after af, and start ivf in March! Did you girls have to do the infectious disease testing before ivf? They told me it's $1000 each!
> Poppet congrats on your beautiful embies!

For me, infectious disease testing was required and genetic testing was optional.

Good luck to you!


----------



## barbikins

Poppet, congrats! I hope they both stick! How many did you have left over for freezing? You know what's interesting is I never got information from our doctor about the quality of the embryo. Most woman online seem to know what grade it was. I just sent over an email to my nurses to see if they can email that along to me. I'm very curious!

Is this everyone's 1st IVF? It's my first. I am 4 days post transfer & so anxious to find out if it took!! Are you ladies waiting for bloods in two weeks or will you test it out, like me?! :)


----------



## Poppet323

tulip1975 said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> I just talked to the nurse and I'm supposed to start birth control pills after af, and start ivf in March! Did you girls have to do the infectious disease testing before ivf? They told me it's $1000 each!
> Poppet congrats on your beautiful embies!
> 
> For me, infectious disease testing was required and genetic testing was optional.
> 
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...

I definitely had genetic testing so I guess I did have infectious disease testing...


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Poppet, congrats! I hope they both stick! How many did you have left over for freezing? You know what's interesting is I never got information from our doctor about the quality of the embryo. Most woman online seem to know what grade it was. I just sent over an email to my nurses to see if they can email that along to me. I'm very curious!
> 
> Is this everyone's 1st IVF? It's my first. I am 4 days post transfer & so anxious to find out if it took!! Are you ladies waiting for bloods in two weeks or will you test it out, like me?! :)

I just called them and it seems one made it to the freezer :) it's my second round, first was 3 years ago and I have a DD :) with my first round they talked me through the grading. It's a letter and number combination (at least it was in the UK) and one refers to the uniform shape of the embryo and the other to the splitting cells I think. I think DD was a 4AA if I remember correctly. This time no info but I'm happy without. I do have a piccie of them both :) I hope both stick but I'd take just one too!

I just got a call to say my progesterone is lower than they'd expect with IM shots so they're upping my dose to 1.5cc. Anyone any experience on whether that has a big impact??

I will definitely be POAS! My blood test is next wed (week from today) but I'm too impatient! Last time I tested 6dp5dt and got a positive so I'm going to try and wait until Sunday/ Monday. How many days was your transfer? When's your blood test due?


----------



## Staypostive

pisces78 said:


> Good Luck staypositive! Sounds like your ahead of me, how many follies and what sizes are you at this stage?

Hi I had 13 follies right side and 5 left 21 mm ,21,18,18,16,13 etc all good in the end they got ten eggs although need to wait and see how it all goes phoning to hear how they are getting on tomorrow just got ec today thank goodness that bits over trying to get back to feeling normal now.


----------



## barbikins

I wish we got photos of our embryo but we did get to see it under the scope before transfer. That was very cool. 
Thanks for explaining the grading. It's more out of curiosity. Doesn't change the outcome but I'd like to know they are awesome quality. 

I am taking 2cc of Progesterone daily so I guess I'm on a high dose. Sorry I don't have an answer for you. 

So last pregnancy you got a bfp at 11dpo which makes sense. I have too!
I am 4dpt today. I have my bloods on Feb 1st. That's 14dpo which is late. A home pregnancy test will tell days before. I'd rather know going into it. I've already started testing out my trigger as of today so I can have an accurate result ASAP. I can't wait fourteen days. Pfffft lol


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> I wish we got photos of our embryo but we did get to see it under the scope before transfer. That was very cool.
> Thanks for explaining the grading. It's more out of curiosity. Doesn't change the outcome but I'd like to know they are awesome quality.
> 
> I am taking 2cc of Progesterone daily so I guess I'm on a high dose. Sorry I don't have an answer for you.
> 
> So last pregnancy you got a bfp at 11dpo which makes sense. I have too!
> I am 4dpt today. I have my bloods on Feb 1st. That's 14dpo which is late. A home pregnancy test will tell days before. I'd rather know going into it. I've already started testing out my trigger as of today so I can have an accurate result ASAP. I can't wait fourteen days. Pfffft lol

I haven't tested out the trigger so its going to be difficult to trust a bfp, right? I'm 8dpo, any idea when the hcg leaves your system? I guess if can POAS tomorrow (9po) and see if I get bfn so I know anything after that is accurate. My bloods are also 14dpo. Only six days to go - eek! X


----------



## barbikins

Poppet, if you plan to test early you should test out your trigger. I'd say its too early. At least min 10 days after your trigger should be safe but everyone's different.
But if you took a test one morning & then the next you can see if it gets darker or not.


----------



## barbikins

I've been really constipated since my ET...I'm wondering if its the meds. Anyone else? It's really out of the ordinary!

Oh & here are today's tests:
 



Attached Files:







photo 4.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Poppet, if you plan to test early you should test out your trigger. I'd say its too early. At least min 10 days after your trigger should be safe but everyone's different.
> But if you took a test one morning & then the next you can see if it gets darker or not.

I think I'm just going to wait. I didn't test out the trigger so I feel like I wouldn't believe a bfp or bfn anyway! I'm away for the weekend so won't take any tests with me and will POAS on Monday (12dpo). Fingers crossed!


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> I've been really constipated since my ET...I'm wondering if its the meds. Anyone else? It's really out of the ordinary!
> 
> Oh & here are today's tests:

I think that's the progesterone... I remember it really badly last time and was prescribed lactulose (not sure if its called the same here). Weirdly not having that issue this time but then my RE put me on a thyroid drug which gave me the opposite problem so I think they're canceling each other out!

Are those tests showing bfn? So your trigger has gone?


----------



## Poppet323

I've just given myself the PIO shot as DH is away. All fine but quite a bit leaked out when I took the needle out. Anyone had the same? All my others have been lying down and given by DH so I don't think I've had this before. Worried that I need all the progesterone I can get if my levels are low!


----------



## Poppet323

Poppet323 said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Poppet, if you plan to test early you should test out your trigger. I'd say its too early. At least min 10 days after your trigger should be safe but everyone's different.
> But if you took a test one morning & then the next you can see if it gets darker or not.
> 
> I think I'm just going to wait. I didn't test out the trigger so I feel like I wouldn't believe a bfp or bfn anyway! I'm away for the weekend so won't take any tests with me and will POAS on Monday (12dpo). Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Well, I have the will power of a flea! I tested this morning (9dpo) and got bfn so I guess trigger has gone. So now I'm praying for a bfp in a few days!


----------



## tulip1975

Poppet323 said:


> Well, I have the will power of a flea! I tested this morning (9dpo) and got bfn so I guess trigger has gone. So now I'm praying for a bfp in a few days!

I imagine it's difficult to nothing after doing so much work pre-transfer. Now you know the trigger is gone, so you can test as often as you like. :) 

Fx'd for you!


----------



## barbikins

Poppet, it's normal for some of the P to spill out. It happens to me each time my DH gives me the shot. How hard was that to do it yourself? I tried but just can't I'm so scarred LOL.

I'm also 9dpo today! I got bfn but my trigger is still there. But lighter than yesterday. 
Fingers crossed we'll know this weekend.


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Poppet, it's normal for some of the P to spill out. It happens to me each time my DH gives me the shot. How hard was that to do it yourself? I tried but just can't I'm so scarred LOL.
> 
> I'm also 9dpo today! I got bfn but my trigger is still there. But lighter than yesterday.
> Fingers crossed we'll know this weekend.

I don't think it normally leaks but I lie on the couch which must help! It was fine. Awkward and I'm worried it was in the wrong place because I was twisted, but really ok. You know mind over matter in this ivf game - tell yourself you might get a baby if you just do it, and its doable! Actually it didn't hurt at all and I kinda did it before I could think myself out of it. I was really surprised to look down and the needle was in and painless! The leaking was stressful and messy.

How can you tell the trigger is still there? Doesn't that show as a bfp? I didn't look at how dark it was, I just assumed a bfn meant it had gone. Tbh I didn't test out last time so I don't really know! It's made me feel very negative though, so worried it won't work :( How are you feeling?


----------



## barbikins

I start testing the trigger out a a certain point. The hcg lasts a long time in my system unfortunately. Still there 11 days later!
I'm doing well. I'm really nervous about this week coming up knowing the end of TWW is near.how about you?


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> I start testing the trigger out a a certain point. The hcg lasts a long time in my system unfortunately. Still there 11 days later!
> I'm doing well. I'm really nervous about this week coming up knowing the end of TWW is near.how about you?

How can you tell the trigger is still there? I thought if you got a bfn it had gone (ie you'd get a false bfp if it was still there) If we're on the same dates, does that mean your blood test is 16 dpo? Mine is 14dpo on wed...

Honestly I'm petrified! This week has gone really quickly because work has been busy, which is good. I guess I'd like to know even if its bad news so I'm desperate to get through the weekend. I've had lots of twinges on what feels like my right ovary so I've of course starting imagining eptopic pregnancies and all sorts! Other than that, no signs but I didn't have any last time. Although with my DD I had horrible morning sickness for 16 weeks and I have awful nausea at the moment but with all the drugs and stress, I think it's probably that...

Fxed for both of us! X


----------



## barbikins

The trigger takes a while to exit the system so if you use preggo tests you will see the test line fade out to a bfn. Then you know it's out of your system and any second like is real. OR your test like gets darker & your preggo!

My bloods are on next Saturday which will be 14dpo. 
I'm testing every day however to see if I get a positive at home. If I'm pregnant I should know in the next few days. 
FX for you. It's so hard, the TWW. I also don't have symptoms besides the drugs. 
I just have an awful feeling if I'm not preggo :( 
It's been such a battle it's like I can't believe it ya know?


----------



## Poppet323

Hmmm I don't think I tested early enough to see the trigger. I just got a bfn. I'm using the digital ones that just say "pregnant 1-2 weeks" as that's all I have in the house so you don't get to see the strength of line.

I feel like the wait was worse last time but now I have a toddler to run after so time flies. On the one hand a bfn wouldn't be as bad as it would have been last time because I have a beautiful girl and I know I'm blessed. On the other hand I feel like the treatment has been harder on my body this time so I dread having to do it again :(

Dpo is calculated from ER? If you're 9dpo today, you'll be 14dpo on wed... Same as me :) Think I'll POAS tomorrow and see how I get on. Does it show up sooner with twins do you know? I presume your hormones are higher with multiples. How many embies did you have transferred? X


----------



## Staypostive

Egg transfer done and dusted 4 excellent eggs it was mentioned that they are rated from 1-8 was glad when eggs got a 8. (And it had divided into 8 is this the usual?)One egg back in and 3 frozen.im on the tww oooft it's mental torture all ready and I'm only at day one! How's everyone else doing?


----------



## barbikins

Poppet, yes ER would be considered Ovulation day!
Yep we are cycle buddies lol. You had a 5dt?

I took a test today & it's darker than yesterday but only the 10miu tests. 
I'm so nervous. I took three in a row lol. 
And a FRER. I am 10dpo, 12 days post trigger. You ladies don't think I can still have trigger now do ya? It's be pretty strong if it were.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 9


----------



## lanet

Barbikins I've been lurking a bit on here. I'm really rooting for you! It's exciting that it's a little darker. 12 days is a long time after trigger. Mine was always gone really early like 7days. But I know everyone is different


----------



## barbikins

Thanks hun! Yeah usually the trigger lasts me about 10 days.
And never this dark by now. Usually just a stupid shadow!


----------



## Hopefulx2

I've been following you quietly barb.. Everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## barbikins

Hey everyone!
Thanks but I got a bfn. 
I have a shadow line on my FRER. So I guess trigger has finally made it out of my system. I have to guess I could possibly still be pregnant but 11dpo is usually the magic number. With both my pregnancies I had early results. And statistically if you get a bfn at 11dpo, chances of pregnancy drops & then even more so every day.


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Egg transfer done and dusted 4 excellent eggs it was mentioned that they are rated from 1-8 was glad when eggs got a 8. (And it had divided into 8 is this the usual?)One egg back in and 3 frozen.im on the tww oooft it's mental torture all ready and I'm only at day one! How's everyone else doing?

Great news! I think the more it divides, the better up to 8 but I might be wrong. I can't figure out if the 2ww is worse at the start or the end! I'm going to poas stick tomorrow and feel physically sick at the thought... Good luck, hope the next couple of weeks go quickly for you! x


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Poppet, yes ER would be considered Ovulation day!
> Yep we are cycle buddies lol. You had a 5dt?
> 
> I took a test today & it's darker than yesterday but only the 10miu tests.
> I'm so nervous. I took three in a row lol.
> And a FRER. I am 10dpo, 12 days post trigger. You ladies don't think I can still have trigger now do ya? It's be pretty strong if it were.

Yup, 5dt. I went away last night and deliberately didn't take a test with me so I haven't tested since a bfn on 9dpo. I really don't know about the trigger as I didn't test it out last time...


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Hey everyone!
> Thanks but I got a bfn.
> I have a shadow line on my FRER. So I guess trigger has finally made it out of my system. I have to guess I could possibly still be pregnant but 11dpo is usually the magic number. With both my pregnancies I had early results. And statistically if you get a bfn at 11dpo, chances of pregnancy drops & then even more so every day.

I'm sorry to hear that :( I guess it's worth holding on to a little hope until you're 14dpo. I'm so nervous I feel sick... will do a test tomorrow when I'm 12dpo as I had a bfp by 11dpo with both my previous pregnancies so I feel like it should be accurate. Fingers crossed for both of us. x


----------



## barbikins

Yeah I had a positive by 11dpo too. 
Well just took a test 9dp3dt & it's negative. 
You know I had a feeling we wouldn't be so lucky because we just never are but I thought science really would be in our favour. It's sad.


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Yeah I had a positive by 11dpo too.
> Well just took a test 9dp3dt & it's negative.
> You know I had a feeling we wouldn't be so lucky because we just never are but I thought science really would be in our favour. It's sad.

I'm really sorry to hear that :( Hang in there, science will be in your favour soon. I was too nervous to POAS this morning, will do tomorrow! X


----------



## barbikins

Hey thanks but I got a bfn today. 
I guess there is still a tiny bit of hope but I'm sure it's over.


----------



## tulip1975

Barbikins - still keeping my fx'd for you!


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Hey thanks but I got a bfn today.
> I guess there is still a tiny bit of hope but I'm sure it's over.

I'm sorry to hear that :( xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. Sorry for not being on the last few days. Things have been crazy. Looks like most everyone is in the TWW at this point and I am cheering you all on! Let's get a BFP in here soon, shall we? :happydance: *barbikins*, I am still keeping my fx'd for you. I know the likelihood of a BFP isn't as high now as it was a few days ago, but you're not out of the running until you hit that 14 days test. And *poppet*, congrats on one of your embies making it to freeze. I know that having a snow baby in the freezer can definitely lighten the stress of the TWW- at least a little bit. 

AFM:

Thursday DH and I got everything packed for our trip, Friday we drove a few hours north to drop my dog of with familly and then back down to stay in a hotel by the airport for the night. Saturday, we parked our truck at my sister's house and she drove us to the airport. We flew out of Virginia on Saturday afternoon and arrived in Prague yesterday (Sunday) just before noon. Had a bit of a mix up with luggage, so ended up staying at the airport for a couple hours waiting on bags, then headed to our apartment to grab a couple of of sleep before getting grocery shopping done. Got back from that and crashed until 10a this morning. Then up and to our RE's office where we sat and sat and sat and sat for about 2 hours before we were finally seen. Long story short, my lining is great (10.5mm at CD11) so I started on progesterone suppositories this afternoon. Transfer will be Friday. 

DH is dropping off some swimmers tomorrow to be frozen for the future. If this FET doesn't work, I'll be coming back to Prague for a fresh cycle next month. Currently, it's looking like we can't afford a plane ticket for DH as well, so freezing the swimmers was the next best thing.


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry for not being on the last few days. Things have been crazy. Looks like most everyone is in the TWW at this point and I am cheering you all on! Let's get a BFP in here soon, shall we? :happydance: *barbikins*, I am still keeping my fx'd for you. I know the likelihood of a BFP isn't as high now as it was a few days ago, but you're not out of the running until you hit that 14 days test. And *poppet*, congrats on one of your embies making it to freeze. I know that having a snow baby in the freezer can definitely lighten the stress of the TWW- at least a little bit.
> 
> AFM:
> 
> Thursday DH and I got everything packed for our trip, Friday we drove a few hours north to drop my dog of with familly and then back down to stay in a hotel by the airport for the night. Saturday, we parked our truck at my sister's house and she drove us to the airport. We flew out of Virginia on Saturday afternoon and arrived in Prague yesterday (Sunday) just before noon. Had a bit of a mix up with luggage, so ended up staying at the airport for a couple hours waiting on bags, then headed to our apartment to grab a couple of of sleep before getting grocery shopping done. Got back from that and crashed until 10a this morning. Then up and to our RE's office where we sat and sat and sat and sat for about 2 hours before we were finally seen. Long story short, my lining is great (10.5mm at CD11) so I started on progesterone suppositories this afternoon. Transfer will be Friday.
> 
> DH is dropping off some swimmers tomorrow to be frozen for the future. If this FET doesn't work, I'll be coming back to Prague for a fresh cycle next month. Currently, it's looking like we can't afford a plane ticket for DH as well, so freezing the swimmers was the next best thing.

That's quite a journey but sounds like great news for the FET - good luck! How many do you have frozen/ are you having transferred. 

I'm keeping myself busy for the last two days of the 2ww... =\


----------



## Poppet323

Well, I poas this morning and I got BFP! Bloods tomorrow to confirm...


----------



## tulip1975

Congrats, Poppet!


----------



## barbikins

Wow Poppet, congrats. Seems first time's a charm for you.

I am at 10dp 3dt (13dpo) & bfn.


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Wow Poppet, congrats. Seems first time's a charm for you.
> 
> I am at 10dp 3dt (13dpo) & bfn.

Thanks. I'm so sorry to hear that, I wish it was for both of us. I don't have a great record of staying pregnant so not relaxing yet... X


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello Ladies! 

Can I join this group??? I read some of the posts and saw good and not so good news, and I hope I can contribute a little bit for our mental sanity during this hard process! 

I never had a dream to be a mom, but in the 2013 I had to remove my left tube and suddenly I wanted to be a mom so bad! I am 36 and went through 2 cycles of unsuccessful IUI's. 
In November I started a cycle with Lupron + Gonal + Menoupur... but Lupron suppressed my ovaries too much... had to cancel... 
I started my first IVF cycle 2 days ago and I am on Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150. My first Scan showed 2 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. Not ideal, but we have chances that will grow more... 

I am going to Acupuncture sections once per week to help with blood flow... and taking COQ10, Folic Acid, Flexsee Oil Pills and Multi Vitamins. I hope this time works for me... for all of us!!!


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> Can I join this group??? I read some of the posts and saw good and not so good news, and I hope I can contribute a little bit for our mental sanity during this hard process!
> 
> I never had a dream to be a mom, but in the 2013 I had to remove my left tube and suddenly I wanted to be a mom so bad! I am 36 and went through 2 cycles of unsuccessful IUI's.
> In November I started a cycle with Lupron + Gonal + Menoupur... but Lupron suppressed my ovaries too much... had to cancel...
> I started my first IVF cycle 2 days ago and I am on Gonal F 225 + Menopur 150. My first Scan showed 2 follicles on the left and 4 on the right. Not ideal, but we have chances that will grow more...
> 
> I am going to Acupuncture sections once per week to help with blood flow... and taking COQ10, Folic Acid, Flexsee Oil Pills and Multi Vitamins. I hope this time works for me... for all of us!!!

Welcome! I did acupuncture and Chinese herbal tea with my first round and I can't prove it helped, but it definitely made me feel and look better! Good luck, keep us posted! X


----------



## bunyhuny

Poppet323- Yayyyy!! Congrats hunny! That is wonderful news. Super happy for you and sending lots of good thoughts your way for a sticky, sticky little bean. <3 How about you send some of that baby dust over here? :winkwink: We have two blastocysts frozen from last cycle, so we're just going to go ahead and try to transfer both. I don't like the idea of going into another FET in the future with only one blastocyst. Could spend all the money to fly out to Prague do all the meds leading up, etc, etc, etc, and then have it not survive thaw. Oooo, that would be terrible! 

barbikins- HUGE HUGS, hunny. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: What is the next step for you if this is for sure a bfn? Were you able to freeze any this round? And does your clinic let you dive right back it as soon as AF arrives?

MiracleAngel- Hey girl! :wave: I hope you see a bunch more follies at your next scan. Welcome to the thread. <3

AFM- Not much going on. Feeling super icky on all the estrogen and progesterone, but that's to be expected as I had the same thing happen with the hormones for my fresh cycle. A year and a half into fertility treatments and I honestly can't remember a time of not being sick, so it is what it is. Just praying it's all worth it in the end!


----------



## Staypostive

Congratulations poppet.thanks for reply I'm crossing each day off on the calendar and trying to keep busy.


----------



## pisces78

Just wanted to pipe in and say congrats poppet! Good to hear your news! Will keep my fx for your sticky bean! 

I'm on my 2ww so trying to keep busy, test Feb 10 so awhile to go!


----------



## Poppet323

pisces78 said:


> Just wanted to pipe in and say congrats poppet! Good to hear your news! Will keep my fx for your sticky bean!
> 
> I'm on my 2ww so trying to keep busy, test Feb 10 so awhile to go!

Thanks! Are you going to test out the trigger or hold out for feb 10?!


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Poppet323- Yayyyy!! Congrats hunny! That is wonderful news. Super happy for you and sending lots of good thoughts your way for a sticky, sticky little bean. <3 How about you send some of that baby dust over here? :winkwink:
> 
> AFM- Not much going on. Feeling super icky on all the estrogen and progesterone, but that's to be expected as I had the same thing happen with the hormones for my fresh cycle. A year and a half into fertility treatments and I honestly can't remember a time of not being sick, so it is what it is. Just praying it's all worth it in the end!

Thanks! Hang in there, almost at the end. The progesterone has made me crazy this time - moody, no appetite, terrible skin, and sick :( The things we do to ourselves! X


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Congratulations poppet.thanks for reply I'm crossing each day off on the calendar and trying to keep busy.

Thanks! When is your date?


----------



## pisces78

Hi Poppet, I will def hold out to OTD, I don't think my nerves could handle the stress of POAS!


----------



## Poppet323

pisces78 said:


> Hi Poppet, I will def hold out to OTD, I don't think my nerves could handle the stress of POAS!

I held out longer this time than last time, proud of myself! It's sooo stressful! X


----------



## Staypostive

Hi poppet it's the 6th of February.


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Hi poppet it's the 6th of February.

Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## lucysmummy

I haven't checked in for a while and its taken me so catching up 
I feel like I am in a whole different world n its reading all your stories which keep me going as we have only told parents about the IVF as I just didn't want everyone quizzing me.
I am waiting for my embryo transfer now, booked in for tmrw but I really hope they ring and say Saturday is ok for day 5.
When the embryologist rings first thing I ask is are the egg ok :-{ its such a weird feeling of attachment or is that just me whos weird? :-( 
xx


----------



## barbikins

Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".


----------



## sdconnolly

Hi. I've just started my 5th attempt at IVF/ICSI. Started nasal spray (Superfact) yesterday and injections (menopur) today. Got first scan on Tuesday to see if it's going in the right direction. I must admit that I'm not holding out too much hope this time, and yet still hoping to be proven wrong of course! Other Half not too positive either, which doesn't help. Good luck everyone


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> I haven't checked in for a while and its taken me so catching up
> I feel like I am in a whole different world n its reading all your stories which keep me going as we have only told parents about the IVF as I just didn't want everyone quizzing me.
> I am waiting for my embryo transfer now, booked in for tmrw but I really hope they ring and say Saturday is ok for day 5.
> When the embryologist rings first thing I ask is are the egg ok :-{ its such a weird feeling of attachment or is that just me whos weird? :-(
> xx

We didn't tell anyone either. It's tough, isn't it? I felt like I was lying to everyone and don't know how I still have a job, I've been so signed out!

They didn't call me about my embryos so I don't think I had the chance to be attached! 

Good luck for ET! X


----------



## Poppet323

sdconnolly said:


> Hi. I've just started my 5th attempt at IVF/ICSI. Started nasal spray (Superfact) yesterday and injections (menopur) today. Got first scan on Tuesday to see if it's going in the right direction. I must admit that I'm not holding out too much hope this time, and yet still hoping to be proven wrong of course! Other Half not too positive either, which doesn't help. Good luck everyone

Good luck!! I have a friend who's just had a baby girl on her fifth attempt so its totally possible it's successful for you! Xxx


----------



## Poppet323

barbikins said:


> Well I am 11dp3dt & bfn. Just waiting for Saturday to come around so I can get the official "you're not pregnant".

:( xx


----------



## lucysmummy

I know I feel exactly the same it's just so difficult. 
Specially after egg collection n people ask the usual ow you had a nice day it's just weird saying nothin 

They update us everyday and I just feel so tense waiting for the call.

I have had success with iui but nothing prepared me for how a ivf cycle was going to prepare me.... Argh it's so difficult at times. 



Poppet323 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> I haven't checked in for a while and its taken me so catching up
> I feel like I am in a whole different world n its reading all your stories which keep me going as we have only told parents about the IVF as I just didn't want everyone quizzing me.
> I am waiting for my embryo transfer now, booked in for tmrw but I really hope they ring and say Saturday is ok for day 5.
> When the embryologist rings first thing I ask is are the egg ok :-{ its such a weird feeling of attachment or is that just me whos weird? :-(
> xx
> 
> We didn't tell anyone either. It's tough, isn't it? I felt like I was lying to everyone and don't know how I still have a job, I've been so signed out!
> 
> They didn't call me about my embryos so I don't think I had the chance to be attached!
> 
> Good luck for ET! XClick to expand...


----------



## lucysmummy

Barbi I am sorry for you it's so difficult but if it's any consolation when I had my first lo I had all the perfect af symptoms n tested like crazy and all negative until day 16 when I got bfp but by that point I'd given up hope n was waiting for af.


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> I know I feel exactly the same it's just so difficult.
> Specially after egg collection n people ask the usual ow you had a nice day it's just weird saying nothin
> 
> They update us everyday and I just feel so tense waiting for the call.
> 
> I have had success with iui but nothing prepared me for how a ivf cycle was going to prepare me.... Argh it's so difficult at times.

I think I found it easier after ER just because I wasn't having to lie every day or every two days about where I was! I found constantly making excuses about being late draining. In the end I made up a thyroid problem that was making me nauseous (this cycle did identify a problem with my thyroid and I have medication which upsets my stomach so I figured best to stay close to the truth!)

I never did IUI, I jumped straight to ivf (in the UK you can have 3x iui free or 1x ivf so my doc recommended straight to ivf for funding reasons) so I can't tell the difference, but last cycle I don't remember being this tough. I think because we'd been ttc for 4 years so I was excited to be doing something and my DD was super engaged and came to all my appointments. This time he's been to 1! Work is very busy for him and he's away a lot so I have to suck up going to appointments, giving myself shots etc! I get he's busy but its been frustrating feeling like he thinks he's having the tougher time at the moment! I have to remind him I'm the one injecting myself with crazy hormones, getting through a highly emotional time, without letting on to anyone that anything is different! X


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet I totally get how you feel its like a SAS mission jst to get to my appointments undetected ha.
We had IUI first for our first two children as I don't have any fertility issues but we used donor sperm as my hsband is infertile after a childhood illness so we only have 5 samples so this was our last shot so opted IVF, I feel like we are very blessed to have the beautiful children we have but we wanted to give it one last shot with the sample we have as if we didn't use it within the next 6 months would lose it and we cant donate it to anyone else.
We couldn't get any funding as we were both too young and in the wrong area so we had to pay for everything and although I daren't calculate 100% what it has cost so far we are looking at over £50 000 :-(

I know how you feel with the injections one minute I am ok the next I had a raging mood then it was fine again and all I have wanted to do is eat which really hasn't been good....nightmare.

How are you feeling now poppet?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet I totally get how you feel its like a SAS mission jst to get to my appointments undetected ha.
> We had IUI first for our first two children as I don't have any fertility issues but we used donor sperm as my hsband is infertile after a childhood illness so we only have 5 samples so this was our last shot so opted IVF, I feel like we are very blessed to have the beautiful children we have but we wanted to give it one last shot with the sample we have as if we didn't use it within the next 6 months would lose it and we cant donate it to anyone else.
> We couldn't get any funding as we were both too young and in the wrong area so we had to pay for everything and although I daren't calculate 100% what it has cost so far we are looking at over £50 000 :-(
> 
> I know how you feel with the injections one minute I am ok the next I had a raging mood then it was fine again and all I have wanted to do is eat which really hasn't been good....nightmare.
> 
> How are you feeling now poppet?

That's a great story! So glad the first two iuis worked for you. 50k for all three or just for this round of ivf? That's a lot! I was quoted 10-15k in London (plus meds I suppose but that wouldn't make up the difference). We were really lucky this time, my insurance changed to include ivf on jan 1 so I started treatment dec 30 and paid a couple of bits. Insurance then decided they weren't going to pay it and I was halfway through so I was asked to prepay $15k to doc and $15k for meds (almost had a heart attack!). Then I found a loop hole that if DH morphology rate could be proven low, they'd pay. He'd had a normal test result but by Aetna (insurance) standards it was low so we retested and they paid! Flipping Aetna will be the death of me!

I'm really nervous. Got my bloods done yesterday and hcg was 207, progesterone 27. Both apparently good. I'm going back tomorrow to test again. I m/c at 8 weeks this time last year so until I get to 12 weeks I'm going to be a mess I think. I had two embryos transfered so also nervous to know how many took. I'll know by u/s in a week or so I think. With my first ivf they couldn't find a hb at 6 weeks and I was told to expect to m/c (DD is now 2) by a really horrible nurse so I'm nervous for the hb scan in a few weeks. So generally... Nervous! Oh, and nauseous. Which was a massive problem for me for 16 weeks with DD and I'm starting to remember how horrible it was.

Keeping my fingers crossed for your ET! Is it today? X


----------



## lucysmummy

No it was 50k for them all which was bad enough.
Gees 15K on meds is shcking
Im keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping it all goes well


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> No it was 50k for them all which was bad enough.
> Gees 15K on meds is shcking
> Im keeping my fingers crossed for you and hoping it all goes well

There's a really interesting video online about why meds are so much more here than Europe, and its broadly the negotiation power of one health care provider versus lots. Amazing amount of money. We paid $3k as an 'excess' but otherwise covered. 50k is ALOT! But for 2 (maybe more!) beautiful babies worth it?!

Did you have ET today or are you good for 5dt? X


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet -without a doubt in my mind its worth it, they say money cant buy happiness but this is one kind of happiness money has helped and made dreams come true.
I am day 5 so going in on Saturday but don't know my time so fingers crossed, just looking at statisitics and it increases the chance by 17% providing they make good blastocyst.
when is your scan date?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet -without a doubt in my mind its worth it, they say money cant buy happiness but this is one kind of happiness money has helped and made dreams come true.
> I am day 5 so going in on Saturday but don't know my time so fingers crossed, just looking at statisitics and it increases the chance by 17% providing they make good blastocyst.
> when is your scan date?

Great, fingers crossed! The first scan is scheduled when hcg reaches 2000, which if I double every 48 hours will be tues-ish. Tomorrows bloods I just want to have doubled. I'm setting myself small goals at the moment! X


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies, guess who just got back from her transfer! :happydance: Two snowbabies thawed out and now snuggled up inside. One is a 3AB and the other a 3BB. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping they're growing nicely. <3


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Hey ladies, guess who just got back from her transfer! :happydance: Two snowbabies thawed out and now snuggled up inside. One is a 3AB and the other a 3BB. Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping they're growing nicely. <3

Awesome news! Keeping everything crossed for you! X


----------



## lucysmummy

Just had my transfer done... One excellent blastocyst according to the doctor so fingers crossed  

Poppet I totally get your small goals it's the best idea n makes it that bit more bare able to get thru  hope the bloods came back good xx


----------



## Staypostive

Feeling so fed up today no symptoms which is making me worst at least every other day there's been something a headache, a cramp feeling now I just feel like an empty vessel which is making me sad cos all the other days my head was saying I felt 'pregnant.'just want to know counting the days till Thursday but I'm getting more and more annoyed nearly gave in and bought a test but resisted. How's everyone doing in the tww ?


----------



## Staypostive

Just as I typed that last post a headache started right side mmm how strange


----------



## bunyhuny

lucysmummy said:


> Just had my transfer done... One excellent blastocyst according to the doctor so fingers crossed

Yay! Congrats on being PUPO, hunny! :happydance: 




Staypostive said:


> Feeling so fed up today no symptoms which is making me worst at least every other day there's been something a headache, a cramp feeling now I just feel like an empty vessel which is making me sad cos all the other days my head was saying I felt 'pregnant.'just want to know counting the days till Thursday but I'm getting more and more annoyed nearly gave in and bought a test but resisted. How's everyone doing in the tww ?

That's so awesome you've been able to wait so long to test! I know I'm not going to be able to. I'll start at 7dp5dFETt. I just can't wait any longer than a week...

I've had a few interesting stabby twinges in my uterus both last night, starting about 8 hours after transfer and again today. I had them with my fresh (m/c) cycle, too- so I'm really hoping they mean implantation!!!




Staypostive said:


> Just as I typed that last post a headache started right side mmm how strange

Yay symptoms! :happydance: Sorry they're painful ones though. I can't wait until your test day. I'm cheering for ya. :thumbup:


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Just had my transfer done... One excellent blastocyst according to the doctor so fingers crossed
> 
> Poppet I totally get your small goals it's the best idea n makes it that bit more bare able to get thru  hope the bloods came back good xx

Yey! Fingers crossed for you x

Bloods were 207 to 527 in two days so good so far. Bloods again Monday...

X


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Feeling so fed up today no symptoms which is making me worst at least every other day there's been something a headache, a cramp feeling now I just feel like an empty vessel which is making me sad cos all the other days my head was saying I felt 'pregnant.'just want to know counting the days till Thursday but I'm getting more and more annoyed nearly gave in and bought a test but resisted. How's everyone doing in the tww ?

I don't think you can read anything into symptoms. I didn't have any symptoms last time and this time just a few twinges. Last time I was on a forum with people talking about all sorts of symptoms and I felt terrible that I had none, but it worked! I just read an article on the power of positive thought, so I'm trying really hard to think positive...

When's the 2ww up for you? X


----------



## lucysmummy

Yey poppet, all going in the right direction 

I was reading something online today and it said post blastocyst transfer u can test 5 days after n get a positive.... How many people actually find out that early?
I am a poas addict as it is ha, I will be starting as soon as I can cos I have zero will power so just want to test the hcg out n hopefully a positive for real back in ha


----------



## Staypostive

bunyhuny said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Just had my transfer done... One excellent blastocyst according to the doctor so fingers crossed
> 
> Yay! Congrats on being PUPO, hunny! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so fed up today no symptoms which is making me worst at least every other day there's been something a headache, a cramp feeling now I just feel like an empty vessel which is making me sad cos all the other days my head was saying I felt 'pregnant.'just want to know counting the days till Thursday but I'm getting more and more annoyed nearly gave in and bought a test but resisted. How's everyone doing in the tww ?Click to expand...
> 
> That's so awesome you've been able to wait so long to test! I know I'm not going to be able to. I'll start at 7dp5dFETt. I just can't wait any longer than a week...
> 
> I've had a few interesting stabby twinges in my uterus both last night, starting about 8 hours after transfer and again today. I had them with my fresh (m/c) cycle, too- so I'm really hoping they mean implantation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Just as I typed that last post a headache started right side mmm how strangeClick to expand...
> 
> Yay symptoms! :happydance: Sorry they're painful ones though. I can't wait until your test day. I'm cheering for ya. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Aww thanks bunyhuny I'm crossing the days off the calendar lets hope these pains are implantation I had them too a few days ago can't wait to see what ur test says I know I don't know how I'm doing so well with not buying tests it's driving my crazy ! :wacko:


----------



## Staypostive

bunyhuny said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Just had my transfer done... One excellent blastocyst according to the doctor so fingers crossed
> 
> Yay! Congrats on being PUPO, hunny! :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so fed up today no symptoms which is making me worst at least every other day there's been something a headache, a cramp feeling now I just feel like an empty vessel which is making me sad cos all the other days my head was saying I felt 'pregnant.'just want to know counting the days till Thursday but I'm getting more and more annoyed nearly gave in and bought a test but resisted. How's everyone doing in the tww ?Click to expand...
> 
> That's so awesome you've been able to wait so long to test! I know I'm not going to be able to. I'll start at 7dp5dFETt. I just can't wait any longer than a week...
> 
> I've had a few interesting stabby twinges in my uterus both last night, starting about 8 hours after transfer and again today. I had them with my fresh (m/c) cycle, too- so I'm really hoping they mean implantation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Just as I typed that last post a headache started right side mmm how strangeClick to expand...
> 
> Yay symptoms! :happydance: Sorry they're painful ones though. I can't wait until your test day. I'm cheering for ya. :thumbup:Click to expand...




Poppet323 said:


> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Feeling so fed up today no symptoms which is making me worst at least every other day there's been something a headache, a cramp feeling now I just feel like an empty vessel which is making me sad cos all the other days my head was saying I felt 'pregnant.'just want to know counting the days till Thursday but I'm getting more and more annoyed nearly gave in and bought a test but resisted. How's everyone doing in the tww ?
> 
> I don't think you can read anything into symptoms. I didn't have any symptoms last time and this time just a few twinges. Last time I was on a forum with people talking about all sorts of symptoms and I felt terrible that I had none, but it worked! I just read an article on the power of positive thought, so I'm trying really hard to think positive...
> 
> When's the 2ww up for you? XClick to expand...

Thanks poppet just got till Thursday to go I know need to find my positive mind again !


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Yey poppet, all going in the right direction
> 
> I was reading something online today and it said post blastocyst transfer u can test 5 days after n get a positive.... How many people actually find out that early?
> I am a poas addict as it is ha, I will be starting as soon as I can cos I have zero will power so just want to test the hcg out n hopefully a positive for real back in ha

I POAS this cycle and last time with clearblue digital which I think have accuracy of 85% 11dpo, 90% 12 dpo and 95% 13+dpo. Last time I POAS 11dpo (6dp5dt) and this time I did 12dpo (7dp5dt). I felt accuracy less than 85% was not enough to trust so didn't bother doing it sooner. I did 9dpo (4dp5dt) this time to test out the trigger and I got a bfn. If I'm honest, it put me on a real downer even though I knew it was too early to get a bfp so I don't think I'd do that again! Good luck! X


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Thanks poppet just got till Thursday to go I know need to find my positive mind again !

Are you going to POAS on Thursday or wait for bloods? You have awesome will power! Sending positive vibes! X


----------



## Staypostive

Poppet323 said:


> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Thanks poppet just got till Thursday to go I know need to find my positive mind again !
> 
> Are you going to POAS on Thursday or wait for bloods? You have awesome will power! Sending positive vibes! XClick to expand...

I'm going to do the test Thursday that's the one the hospital gave me and then I've to take my letter back wether it's positive or negative ill prob just do that thur .if I cave in and buy one I'd do it the wed but not before I think I've got the thought cos I used to be a bit ott with the tests about a year ago if my period was late I'd have a cupboard full every time it happened I was obsessed testing. I'd look at stick after stick saying negative.i was excited to think I was pregnant and then in a few minutes grief and sadness. I just stopped testing and buying and thinking about buying.I'm determined this ones going to be different (hopefully):thumbup:


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> Thanks poppet just got till Thursday to go I know need to find my positive mind again !
> 
> Are you going to POAS on Thursday or wait for bloods? You have awesome will power! Sending positive vibes! XClick to expand...
> 
> I'm going to do the test Thursday that's the one the hospital gave me and then I've to take my letter back wether it's positive or negative ill prob just do that thur .if I cave in and buy one I'd do it the wed but not before I think I've got the thought cos I used to be a bit ott with the tests about a year ago if my period was late I'd have a cupboard full every time it happened I was obsessed testing. I'd look at stick after stick saying negative.i was excited to think I was pregnant and then in a few minutes grief and sadness. I just stopped testing and buying and thinking about buying.I'm determined this ones going to be different (hopefully):thumbup:Click to expand...

I know the obsessive roller coaster of "I'm late, maybe this time..." Very well! Fingers crossed this will be different x


----------



## Staypostive

On day 9 after transfer slight brown mixed with white discharge this morning starting to worry now (I use the pesseries also ) period was surpose to be last wed so don't know what to think.?


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> On day 9 after transfer slight brown mixed with white discharge this morning starting to worry now (I use the pesseries also ) period was surpose to be last wed so don't know what to think.?

I'd try not to read anything into it. It could be something or nothing, but worrying will just increase your stress (I appreciate how impossible it is to do this but I know it's what my DH and docs would say!) Did you have a 3dt or 5dt? X


----------



## Staypostive

Poppet323 said:


> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> On day 9 after transfer slight brown mixed with white discharge this morning starting to worry now (I use the pesseries also ) period was surpose to be last wed so don't know what to think.?
> 
> I'd try not to read anything into it. It could be something or nothing, but worrying will just increase your stress (I appreciate how impossible it is to do this but I know it's what my DH and docs would say!) Did you have a 3dt or 5dt? XClick to expand...

Thanks poppet I'm glad for reply helps me calm slightly 3dt with an grade 8 egg starting to wish they had put two in now I've got 3 frozen which is a positive. When is your next blood test is it tomorrow?


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Thanks poppet I'm glad for reply helps me calm slightly 3dt with an grade 8 egg starting to wish they had put two in now I've got 3 frozen which is a positive. When is your next blood test is it tomorrow?

You're 12 dpo? Hang in there, you'll know soon! Keeping everything crossed for you. I was advised if I had any left over to freeze, I should have one transferred as the % chance of bfp was the same either transferring two at once or doing one then another FET. So three frozen gives you a great chance if this one doesn't work. I had two transferred because I didn't have any on transfer day that made the grade for freezing.

Keep thinking positive thoughts! 

Next bloods tomorrow, just hoping for doubled numbers. I'm taking one day at a time! X


----------



## Staypostive

9dpo thanks poppet that's interesting about the one and two eggs. Just praying I get to where u are do they take blood everyday ? For how long.? Before I read the forum I was thinking once you get a positive that was u but there's still more worrying and waiting hope everything is o.k fingers crossed for you


----------



## pisces78

Good to hear the updates on the girls with recent ETs, Congrats girls on PUPO! 

FX for all girls in 2ww! How is everyone passing the time! I'm on holidays so driving myself nuts with Dr Google. No real symptoms had a few achy back aches and really sore boobs but who knows with all the progesterone I'm taking!! Do any girls have any good idea how to pass the time without stressing too much?

AFM: I'm 7dp3dt Still kicking back waiting till OTD next Monday, stay away :witch: Munching on pineapple cores and walnuts! Still worried about doing any type of exercise, I was doing pilates everyday upto ER and don't want to risk anything till after OTD!


----------



## NCBabyDust

pisces78 said:


> Good to hear the updates on the girls with recent ETs, Congrats girls on PUPO!
> 
> FX for all girls in 2ww! How is everyone passing the time! I'm on holidays so driving myself nuts with Dr Google. No real symptoms had a few achy back aches and really sore boobs but who knows with all the progesterone I'm taking!! Do any girls have any good idea how to pass the time without stressing too much?
> 
> AFM: I'm 7dp3dt Still kicking back waiting till OTD next Monday, stay away :witch: Munching on pineapple cores and walnuts! Still worried about doing any type of exercise, I was doing pilates everyday upto ER and don't want to risk anything till after OTD!

Pisces78 - I am so impressed that you are avoiding the POAS! I was an obsessive POAS girl. But never again! I'll behave on my 2WW next time...

I highly recommend some distracting TV. Or some really good movies. But Mr. Google is almost as bad as POAS days! 

Hang in there. You are almost there. Sending you hugs and good luck.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello Ladies,

Sorry for all the bad news... I know how is disapointing to receive that phone call from the nurse saying that our dream baby is not on the way... 

Yesteday I went for my US and things got a little better. At this time my RE doctor proceeded with the US and he found 2 follies on the left side and 5 on the right side... the smaller measuring 8 and the largest 16. I am still on 150 Menopur and 225 Gonal F. Also started yesterday Ganirelix... I hope we can retrieve at least 5 eggs... 

Tomorrow I will do another scan and check my Estorgen. It was 339 yesterday. 

My family doesn't know I am going through IVF, actually they think I don't want to have kids... But speaking with my dad today he told me he had a dream... that I had a daughter... I hope this is a prediction I am trying to be positive about it... 

Good luck to all of you! I wish you all have beautiful and healthy babies!!!


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> 9dpo thanks poppet that's interesting about the one and two eggs. Just praying I get to where u are do they take blood everyday ? For how long.? Before I read the forum I was thinking once you get a positive that was u but there's still more worrying and waiting hope everything is o.k fingers crossed for you

I think last cycle I felt like once I got bfp the worse was over, but since losing a baby at 8 weeks I don't think I'll relax any time soon! They're doing my bloods every 2-3 days until an ultrasound (7 weeks?) to check for heartbeat. I'm very nervous right now. X


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> 9dpo thanks poppet that's interesting about the one and two eggs. Just praying I get to where u are do they take blood everyday ? For how long.? Before I read the forum I was thinking once you get a positive that was u but there's still more worrying and waiting hope everything is o.k fingers crossed for you

Btw dpo is counted from ER rather than ET isn't it? If you're 9dp3dt you're 12dpo I think. All v confusing!


----------



## Bekah78

tulip1975 said:


> lanet said:
> 
> 
> I just talked to the nurse and I'm supposed to start birth control pills after af, and start ivf in March! Did you girls have to do the infectious disease testing before ivf? They told me it's $1000 each!
> Poppet congrats on your beautiful embies!
> 
> For me, infectious disease testing was required and genetic testing was optional.
> 
> Good luck to you!Click to expand...

Same here. They won't proceed unless have infectious disease testing. Genetics testing wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Staypostive

Poppet323 said:


> Staypostive said:
> 
> 
> 9dpo thanks poppet that's interesting about the one and two eggs. Just praying I get to where u are do they take blood everyday ? For how long.? Before I read the forum I was thinking once you get a positive that was u but there's still more worrying and waiting hope everything is o.k fingers crossed for you
> 
> Btw dpo is counted from ER rather than ET isn't it? If you're 9dp3dt you're 12dpo I think. All v confusing!Click to expand...

No wonder your worrying after the first exeperince with ivf big hugs :hugs:wee shame.hope u get on o.k today fx.

Oh I don't know I never thought about that? Maybe it is.?
I done the worst thing I said I wouldn't,cos there was only one crappy pregnant stick in the whole house wished I never found it and I used it this morning and got a negative aaah noooo i did what I said I wouldn't do now I feel worst although it is such a cheap test that's only thing I can think to make myself feel better.:nope:


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> No wonder your worrying after the first exeperince with ivf big hugs :hugs:wee shame.hope u get on o.k today fx.
> 
> Oh I don't know I never thought about that? Maybe it is.?
> I done the worst thing I said I wouldn't,cos there was only one crappy pregnant stick in the whole house wished I never found it and I used it this morning and got a negative aaah noooo i did what I said I wouldn't do now I feel worst although it is such a cheap test that's only thing I can think to make myself feel better.:nope:

My ivf was fine, I have a 2yr old DD :) I m/c last with a natural pregnancy :( anyway fingers crossed it keeps progressing.

Try and put it out of your mind and hang on for your proper test! Good luck! X


----------



## lucysmummy

Ergh this 2ww is a killer n I'm only in 2 days ha. 
Hope everyone else is doing ok?
Xx


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Ergh this 2ww is a killer n I'm only in 2 days ha.
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> Xx

It's 2w from ER isn't it? So you're 7 days in! Not long to go xx


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet323 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Ergh this 2ww is a killer n I'm only in 2 days ha.
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> Xx
> 
> It's 2w from ER isn't it? So you're 7 days in! Not long to go xxClick to expand...

My official water sample at the hospital is 14th feb so I figured that's my 14 days....no?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Ergh this 2ww is a killer n I'm only in 2 days ha.
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> Xx
> 
> It's 2w from ER isn't it? So you're 7 days in! Not long to go xxClick to expand...
> 
> My official water sample at the hospital is 14th feb so I figured that's my 14 days....no?Click to expand...

Oh weird, on both my cycles my 2ww was counted from ER so with 5dt I actually only had 9 days to wait! I think if you POAS the test accuracy relates to days from ER, ie if the test is 95% accurate 1 day before missed period, that's 13 dpo of 8dp5dt... At least that's what I was told in my first cycle so I POAS then! I did wonder because a few people on here seemed to have hospital tests later on! Sorry to confuse matters! X


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet looking at my notes I am classed as 3dp5dt so a while yet but I will test tmrw to check hcg out of my system then prob again at the weekend cos I have the poas addiction which I know is bad


----------



## Staypostive

Bits of bright red blood today when I wipe seems to be every so often and not every time I go to the toilet ,headache .not done any more tests or will do anymore till my proper one Thursday .think I already know the answer don't think it's worked. Put a pessery in this morning and half of it came back out wish they would give you a couple of spares (I surpose they need to watch u don't over use them) anyway mopping around already thinking about when I'd get a frozen cycle started and also thinking about the fact I don't want to go back to work to face the reality.


----------



## sdconnolly

Poppet323 said:


> sdconnolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I've just started my 5th attempt at IVF/ICSI. Started nasal spray (Superfact) yesterday and injections (menopur) today. Got first scan on Tuesday to see if it's going in the right direction. I must admit that I'm not holding out too much hope this time, and yet still hoping to be proven wrong of course! Other Half not too positive either, which doesn't help. Good luck everyone
> 
> Good luck!! I have a friend who's just had a baby girl on her fifth attempt so its totally possible it's successful for you! XxxClick to expand...

I just had the first scan this morning, after only 6 days taking the meds. And I'm in shock as I've just been told that the ER could be as early as this Friday. All the other times I've been sniffing and injecting for about a month and even though we changed things a bit this time, I wasn't expecting it all to move quite so quickly. It's good news, but I also have an Other Half who's wavering and not even convinced he wants to carry on, so I was hoping to have a bit longer to talk it all over (again). Not looking forward to that conversation tonight!


----------



## barbikins

@connolley, if you have a chance this cycle to do IVF, I hope your other half agrees to do it. I mean why take all the meds & go through all this just to stop half way, eh? I wish you the best of luck. It's a tough one. I can see you've been through a lot with IVF. FX


----------



## MiracleAngel

Just a little update about me today

I started to feel my ovaries heavy I hope are my follies growing. I will have US and BW tomorrow, and based on the results it will be decided if I will have one or two more days of stimulation. The latest for retrieval will be saturday. I will keep posting so you all can get distracted with my saga and forget your own anxiety (I love to read your stories it helps me to go through.)

Last scan I had on the right 18, 18, 18, 12, 9, 8 and in the left 18, 11, 8, 8, 8, 8. Hope the little ones catch up!

I wish best luck for all the ones starting the IVF cycle. Keep yourselves positives!!! 
For the ones that had bad news keep trying!!! You will all be my prayers!

For all of you that got positive results or are PUPO in the two weeks wait Congrats!!!!! Let's wait for the cuties!!!


----------



## MiracleAngel

sdconnolly said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sdconnolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I've just started my 5th attempt at IVF/ICSI. Started nasal spray (Superfact) yesterday and injections (menopur) today. Got first scan on Tuesday to see if it's going in the right direction. I must admit that I'm not holding out too much hope this time, and yet still hoping to be proven wrong of course! Other Half not too positive either, which doesn't help. Good luck everyone
> 
> Good luck!! I have a friend who's just had a baby girl on her fifth attempt so its totally possible it's successful for you! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I just had the first scan this morning, after only 6 days taking the meds. And I'm in shock as I've just been told that the ER could be as early as this Friday. All the other times I've been sniffing and injecting for about a month and even though we changed things a bit this time, I wasn't expecting it all to move quite so quickly. It's good news, but I also have an Other Half who's wavering and not even convinced he wants to carry on, so I was hoping to have a bit longer to talk it all over (again). Not looking forward to that conversation tonight!Click to expand...

I know it must be difficult to go through this journey alone/almost alone, but think that it will be worth it and in the end, when the good news pop up, your "other half" will have a different approach. Sometimes it's difficult to accept that something that should be so natural, for some of us is such a pain, and maybe this is a way "your other half" found to don't get hurt if it doesn't happens I wish you good luck!!! Big :hugs: on your way!


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet looking at my notes I am classed as 3dp5dt so a while yet but I will test tmrw to check hcg out of my system then prob again at the weekend cos I have the poas addiction which I know is bad

Good luck! I tested from 6dp5dt last time and 7dp5dt this time. Couldn't wait any longer!


----------



## sdconnolly

barbikins said:


> @connolley, if you have a chance this cycle to do IVF, I hope your other half agrees to do it. I mean why take all the meds & go through all this just to stop half way, eh? I wish you the best of luck. It's a tough one. I can see you've been through a lot with IVF. FX

Thanks for your support. OH decided last night he doesn't want to continue at all so I'm at a dead end. Might see if they can freeze the eggs anyway, seeing as I've gone through all this trouble and medication. Unfortunately, I turn 43 in 2 months and that's the legal limit for IVF here in Belgium. So it really was the last attempt (which is another reason it's so upsetting). :cry: 

Looks like I'll not only be childless but back to being young(-ish), free and single yet again.


----------



## lucysmummy

sdconnolly said:


> Poppet323 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sdconnolly said:
> 
> 
> Hi. I've just started my 5th attempt at IVF/ICSI. Started nasal spray (Superfact) yesterday and injections (menopur) today. Got first scan on Tuesday to see if it's going in the right direction. I must admit that I'm not holding out too much hope this time, and yet still hoping to be proven wrong of course! Other Half not too positive either, which doesn't help. Good luck everyone
> 
> Good luck!! I have a friend who's just had a baby girl on her fifth attempt so its totally possible it's successful for you! XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I just had the first scan this morning, after only 6 days taking the meds. And I'm in shock as I've just been told that the ER could be as early as this Friday. All the other times I've been sniffing and injecting for about a month and even though we changed things a bit this time, I wasn't expecting it all to move quite so quickly. It's good news, but I also have an Other Half who's wavering and not even convinced he wants to carry on, so I was hoping to have a bit longer to talk it all over (again). Not looking forward to that conversation tonight!Click to expand...


Good Luck  I think they find it so hard cos they care so much about us and its their way of protecting us by saying they don't want to do it


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet323 said:


> lucysmummy said:
> 
> 
> Poppet looking at my notes I am classed as 3dp5dt so a while yet but I will test tmrw to check hcg out of my system then prob again at the weekend cos I have the poas addiction which I know is bad
> 
> Good luck! I tested from 6dp5dt last time and 7dp5dt this time. Couldn't wait any longer!Click to expand...

Thank U, I tested today to check the hcg shot is out of my system which it is so I think I will test again erm......every day now ha. its such a nightmare I just cant wait :nope:


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Thank U, I tested today to check the hcg shot is out of my system which it is so I think I will test again erm......every day now ha. its such a nightmare I just cant wait :nope:

I found if I could resist with first pee of the day, I could make it through the day without testing! Ultimately, it doesn't change the outcome, it's just the mental torture so if it makes you feel better, do it! I found bfn - even if I knew it was too early - was too deflating. Ug, it's so difficult! Good luck!


----------



## Poppet323

sdconnolly said:


> Thanks for your support. OH decided last night he doesn't want to continue at all so I'm at a dead end. Might see if they can freeze the eggs anyway, seeing as I've gone through all this trouble and medication. Unfortunately, I turn 43 in 2 months and that's the legal limit for IVF here in Belgium. So it really was the last attempt (which is another reason it's so upsetting). :cry:
> 
> Looks like I'll not only be childless but back to being young(-ish), free and single yet again.

I'm really sorry to hear that :( Do you think he might change his mind? Maybe you can travel for IVF if Belgium doesn't allow it? It sounds like it's worth getting through to freezing just to keep your options open for the future. Sending hugs x


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Just a little update about me today
> 
> I started to feel my ovaries heavy I hope are my follies growing. I will have US and BW tomorrow, and based on the results it will be decided if I will have one or two more days of stimulation. The latest for retrieval will be saturday. I will keep posting so you all can get distracted with my saga and forget your own anxiety (I love to read your stories it helps me to go through.)
> 
> Last scan I had on the right 18, 18, 18, 12, 9, 8 and in the left 18, 11, 8, 8, 8, 8. Hope the little ones catch up!
> 
> I wish best luck for all the ones starting the IVF cycle. Keep yourselves positives!!!
> For the ones that had bad news keep trying!!! You will all be my prayers!
> 
> For all of you that got positive results or are PUPO in the two weeks wait Congrats!!!!! Let's wait for the cuties!!!

Sounds like you're doing really well. Good luck for ER! x


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Bits of bright red blood today when I wipe seems to be every so often and not every time I go to the toilet ,headache .not done any more tests or will do anymore till my proper one Thursday .think I already know the answer don't think it's worked. Put a pessery in this morning and half of it came back out wish they would give you a couple of spares (I surpose they need to watch u don't over use them) anyway mopping around already thinking about when I'd get a frozen cycle started and also thinking about the fact I don't want to go back to work to face the reality.

:( Hang in there until your test, you never know for sure until then. Relax and positive thoughts! x


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet what day did u get your bfp?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet what day did u get your bfp?

First cycle I didn't do the test until 6dp5dt (in theory 3 days before AF is due which on clearblue had I think 80% accuracy). I wanted to wait but it was Easter Sunday and my whole family was together! I got bfp on first test.

This cycle I tested 4dp5dt to test out trigger and got bfn. Even though I knew it was too early it really deflated me. I tested again 7dp5dt (so 2 days before AF due which I think was 90% accuracy with clearblue) and got bfp.

I'm having terrible pains and trying to stay calm. Have more bloods tomorrow and everything's been going up, but have read on some forums that even with increasing hcg we might not get heartbeat... I'm in another 2ww! :(


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet with my 2nd pregnancy I suffered with all sorts of pains in early preg n I blame it being my body preparing as everything just expanded so quickly after 9 weeks. Try not to worry things r moving in the right direction 
Yeah I feel a little deflated today so aren't sure when to test although I'm desperate to know I aren't sure I want to see too many bfns


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet with my 2nd pregnancy I suffered with all sorts of pains in early preg n I blame it being my body preparing as everything just expanded so quickly after 9 weeks. Try not to worry things r moving in the right direction
> Yeah I feel a little deflated today so aren't sure when to test although I'm desperate to know I aren't sure I want to see too many bfns

I hope it's just growing pains! I'd leave it as long as possible, bfns are not good for positive thought! Bloods tomorrow and hopefully u/s Friday :)


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet good luck with the bloods, I will keep my fingers crossed for u 
I resisted this morning n will hopefully resist tmrw


----------



## Staypostive

Official test this morning -negative although I had a feeling it wasn't working out for us I was still hoping it would be positive feel soo gutted.i really did think accupuncture would have helped.so glad I'm still off work couldn't have went into work the day (it really doesn't help I work in a nursery) anyway thanks for your support and help

Poppet I'll still have my fingers crossed for you x good luck everyone else I will keep checking in to see how everyone's doing and hoping to see bfps

Onto the frozen cycle whenever that starts


----------



## bunyhuny

6dp5dt and still BFN.


----------



## lucysmummy

I'm 5dp5dt n dreading testing cos I hate those bfns even though I know we still have time but it's just disappointing isn't it


----------



## bunyhuny

lucysmummy- I know. I try to hold off on testing and never can.


----------



## lucysmummy

I am exactly the same. This is my first ivf so Its all new n I'm still confused as to when af whether is 14 days from et or trigger shot cos i still took buserelin a few days after trigger shot ergh. I also have typical af mood swings so I feel so negative today :-( xx


----------



## Poppet323

Staypostive said:


> Official test this morning -negative although I had a feeling it wasn't working out for us I was still hoping it would be positive feel soo gutted.i really did think accupuncture would have helped.so glad I'm still off work couldn't have went into work the day (it really doesn't help I work in a nursery) anyway thanks for your support and help
> 
> Poppet I'll still have my fingers crossed for you x good luck everyone else I will keep checking in to see how everyone's doing and hoping to see bfps
> 
> Onto the frozen cycle whenever that starts

I'm sorry to hear that. Sending hugs xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

lucysmummy said:


> I am exactly the same. This is my first ivf so Its all new n I'm still confused as to when af whether is 14 days from et or trigger shot cos i still took buserelin a few days after trigger shot ergh. I also have typical af mood swings so I feel so negative today :-( xx

If you're not on progesterone, AF is due after your normal LP length, starting from egg collection. (Egg collection gets counted as O day.) If you're on progesterone, it usually holds off AF, so that's what the OTD is for. Usually OTD is 14 days past collection (11dp3dt, 9dp5dt), as that would be the standard LP length. Some doctors give it longer and schedule OTD for 14 days past transfer- that's what my RE does. 98% of bfp's show up by 11dp3dt or 9dp5dt on a 25 miu/ml test. (I have 10miu/ml tests.)


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> If you're not on progesterone, AF is due after your normal LP length, starting from egg collection. (Egg collection gets counted as O day.) If you're on progesterone, it usually holds off AF, so that's what the OTD is for. Usually OTD is 14 days past collection (11dp3dt, 9dp5dt), as that would be the standard LP length. Some doctors give it longer and schedule OTD for 14 days past transfer- that's what my RE does. 98% of bfp's show up by 11dp3dt or 9dp5dt on a 25 miu/ml test. (I have 10miu/ml tests.)

That makes a lot of sense - I was wondering why we all had different test dates. My RE does 14 days past ER so I only had to wait 9 days.

AFM my bloods show hcg is still rising. Have my first u/s tomorrow... V nervous!


----------



## lucysmummy

Thank u bunyhunny. My test is 14 days after et but af is due 10 days after which makes sense 
So 4 days to wait now so fingers crossed


----------



## bunyhuny

Staypostive- Lots of hugs, girl. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet... Eek that's exciting news. Hoping u/s goes well tmrw xx


----------



## gingmg

Hi ladies. I am starting my first IVF and have a question. On all my mediated IUIs I got my period right on time despite progesterone. When I brought it up to the nurse a few times, she didn't seem to think it was a big deal. I'm nervous I need more progesterone and I feel like they aren't hearing me. I want to make sure we are doing everything we can for this IVF. Anyone else bleed on time despite progesterone? Should I bring it up again and make sure that the doctor is aware not just the nurse? Its hard to know when to let go and trust the process and when to fight.


----------



## bunyhuny

gingmg said:


> Hi ladies. I am starting my first IVF and have a question. On all my mediated IUIs I got my period right on time despite progesterone. When I brought it up to the nurse a few times, she didn't seem to think it was a big deal. I'm nervous I need more progesterone and I feel like they aren't hearing me. I want to make sure we are doing everything we can for this IVF. Anyone else bleed on time despite progesterone? Should I bring it up again and make sure that the doctor is aware not just the nurse? Its hard to know when to let go and trust the process and when to fight.

Hi gingmg! Welcome to the crazy world of IVF. :wave:

Generally, with IUI you don't get much progesterone supplementation. (I didn't get any.) It's only given to support what the body naturally makes, not replace it, unless you have tested positive for a luteal phase defect/low p. With a low dose of progesterone, you should start AF on time. Keeping AF away any longer is pointless, because if the embryo has not implanted by then, there is something wrong with it or with the uterus making implantation impossible. Often time, the dose for IUI is 100-200mg/daily, almost always done as a suppository or cream. You are supposed to start AF on time after a failed IUI. 

With IVF, most RE's will give you enough progesterone to fully replace what the corpus luteum would normally produce, maybe even higher. This is because egg retrieval, unlike IUI, involves penetrating the follicle for egg collection. During the EC procedure, the follicles are damaged, which can lead to no corpus luteum at all. If progesterone isn't supplemented with no corpus luteum, there is no way for the embryo to implant- and that would make the whole procedure totally pointless. Standard IVF dose is between 400-600mg/day, split into multiple suppository doses, or the equivalent done as PIO injections. 

Your doctor will put you on a totally different medication regimen for IVF than for IUI. He/she is totally aware of how the different procedures work. Still, definitely ask ahead of time just so you are not so worried. Just tell them you want to understand the IVF process better and ask if someone can sit down with you to explain the procedures and medications in more detail.


----------



## gingmg

Bunyhuny thanks, that makes sense! I will be on crinone just like with the iuis, but didn't realize the dose might be different. My LP is 14 days but I spot always before AF so have always wondered if my progesterone is low but my clinic never tested me. Thanks for the explanation, this whole process is just a lot and brings up lots of questions!


----------



## bunyhuny

gingmg said:


> Bunyhuny thanks, that makes sense! I will be on crinone just like with the iuis, but didn't realize the dose might be different. My LP is 14 days but I spot always before AF so have always wondered if my progesterone is low but my clinic never tested me. Thanks for the explanation, this whole process is just a lot and brings up lots of questions!

You're welcome, hun. :flow: I always spot for a couple days before AF as well. RE says it's normal, so I haven't argued about it. My LP is usually 15 days. Spotting starts around 12-13.

For me, it was really helpful to jot down a list of questions as I came up with them because I always forget everything I want to ask as soon as I walk through the RE's door. :winkwink: Definitely go in with a list of all your questions next time. 

These were some of my main questions going in:

-What meds will I be taking? Can you explain what each one does and how it is administered?
-What side effects should I expect? Are there any side effects that I should call about you if I experience them?
-What day do we count as CD1 if AF starts in the late afternoon?
-When will my baseline scan be? 
-What levels (if any) will you check throughout my cycle? What do they mean?
-How is egg retrieval done? Conscious sedation? General anesthesia? (I highly recommend general anesthesia~!)
-We would really like to do a blastocyst transfer. Do you think that's reasonable? What is the threshold for determining if we will attempt to grow blastocysts?
-What type of freezing technique do you use? Slow freezing? Vitrification? (We wanted vitrification and upgraded for a surcharge.)
-How many embryos do you recommend we transfer for a 3dt? for a 5dt? Why? 
-What is advanced monitoring? (It was listed on our price sheet, we added it on, it may mean different things for different clinics, for us it meant 24-hour video monitoring so that the embryos would not be disturbed at all throughout the growing period.)


----------



## gingmg

Bunyhuny- thank you so much! Those are great questions!!!!!! I don't know what I would do without BNB!


----------



## Poppet323

gingmg said:


> Bunyhuny thanks, that makes sense! I will be on crinone just like with the iuis, but didn't realize the dose might be different. My LP is 14 days but I spot always before AF so have always wondered if my progesterone is low but my clinic never tested me. Thanks for the explanation, this whole process is just a lot and brings up lots of questions!

I have far less useful advice than bunyhuny! All I would say is I was tested for progesterone levels from two days after ER (1ml shots started day after ER) and they thought I was low so upped me to 1.5ml and have tested every other day since. So I think they're on the ball about it, at least in my experience! Good luck x


----------



## gingmg

Poppet- thanks! And congrats on your recent BFP I see in your signature!


----------



## lucysmummy

Got my bfp today eeek 6dp5pt so excited and nervous, although I tested out the hcg I'm just feel it's too good to be true.
I spoke to the hospital as I've had some really bad bloating and accidentally mentioned testing and the nurse said ow well it's far too early to tell u can't be classed as bfp now so now I feel weird. 
Hoes everyone else doing?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Got my bfp today eeek 6dp5pt so excited and nervous, although I tested out the hcg I'm just feel it's too good to be true.
> I spoke to the hospital as I've had some really bad bloating and accidentally mentioned testing and the nurse said ow well it's far too early to tell u can't be classed as bfp now so now I feel weird.
> Hoes everyone else doing?


Fantastic news! Congratulations! I tested on the same day with my daughter and it worked out so you should be pleased :) I think it's their job to be factual and until they see bloods I guess they don't want to get your hopes up. My nurses on the other hand are super excited I got a bfp and I keep saying I won't celebrate until we're further along!

It's a great positive step, I'd celebrate getting this far! Keeping everything crossed it continues so well for you :) x


----------



## pisces78

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say I'm out this 1st IVF cycle. AF turned up today right on time! Just waiting for OTD on Monday to get the BFN so I can move on to FET next cycle. Feeling disappointed and crappy and on top of that have lovely AF cramps and aches to keep me company! Guess I have to pick myself up again for the next cycle, but just feel sad at the moment. 

Congrats girls on BFP and GL to the girls still in their IVF cycles or 2ww, I hope you all get your BFPs.


----------



## lucysmummy

I really sorry Pisces. Fingers crossed for the next cycle


----------



## Poppet323

Sorry to hear that pisces78. Hugs x


----------



## bunyhuny

BFN again today at what would be 12 "dpo". These 10mIU/ml tests are 98-99% accurate at 12dpo, so I'm pretty much out. I did take a second brand to be sure. (I know there is a 1% chance I could get a bfp this weekend, but I am definitely not holding my breath.) Have to stay on my progesterone until I get back to Prague, so another week of being sore and hungry. Blah. Going out of town for the weekend, so I'll book plane tix when I get back on Tuesday. 

Sending lots of hugs your way, pisces78. :hugs:


----------



## Staypostive

Thanks poppet and bunyhuny for the hugs xxxxx

Well done lucysmummy fx for youxx

Sorry to hear that Pisces78 your just a couple a days behind me have you got any frozen eggs ?


----------



## Staypostive

Sorry to hear that bunyhuny:nope: just read your post after the last message I put on sending you hugs too:hugs: ivf is just soo awful takes it toll on your body. But yet can't wait for the next round it's like an addiction.:shrug:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies&#8230;

I just had my ER today. I was not 100% happy with the numbers, gut I need to be positive! We retrieved 5 eggs and tomorrow I will know for sure how many fertilized. 
My doctor suggested to do ICSI because my chances could be increased. He said he would see the analysis on the sperm. I had to trust him, so I gave him the control at this point. Does anyone knows if the ICSI really increase the chances of fertilization?

Congrats all of you that had the BFP and many hugs to the ones who did not receive good news!!!


----------



## Poppet323

Sorry to hear that Bunyhuny. Fxed for the 1% or frozen embies! Sending hugs to you too. X

Miracleangel, 5 sounds good! You only need 1 ;) My understanding is that icsi does increase fertilization as the sperm is injected into the egg rather than waiting for nature to take its course. I haven't done much research on it, someone else probably knows more. I do remember reading somewhere that it increases the rate of identical twins ;)

AFM scan went well. Seems 2ET = 2 sacs/ yolks! Not getting my hopes up for twins as I think there's a pretty high chance of loss. More waiting for next scan...

Good luck everyone! Xx


----------



## lucysmummy

Bunyhunny when I spoke with the hospital yesterday they told me af isn't actually due till 16 to 18 days after ec so u still have a chance as they don't even start n do a test till 14 days after et for me. I guess some hosps r different but that's what they say for us. Fx'd for u


----------



## lucysmummy

Poppet fx'd for the next scan but brill so far :) r u feeling slightly more optimistic?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Poppet fx'd for the next scan but brill so far :) r u feeling slightly more optimistic?

Thanks :) every step makes me more positive but I really don't want to get my hopes up yet! X


----------



## lucysmummy

I honestly think as a mother we always have worries throughout pregnancy and motherhood it. It's kids they r just there to make u worry  I sometimes wake up n have to go check my girls even though I know they r ok it's weird


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello girls!
I can't stop crying From the 5 eggs fertilized with ICSI, 4 fertilized, but 1 just disintegrated. I only have 3 eggs fertilized now. I am so sad! 
I don't know what to think, and can't start thinking about the possibility of having none in 4 days! Sorry the poor me part we should be here to encourage each other, but this whole thing is so crazy The uncertainty of the results is killing me!


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello girls!
> I can't stop crying From the 5 eggs fertilized with ICSI, 4 fertilized, but 1 just disintegrated. I only have 3 eggs fertilized now. I am so sad!
> I don't know what to think, and can't start thinking about the possibility of having none in 4 days! Sorry the poor me part we should be here to encourage each other, but this whole thing is so crazy The uncertainty of the results is killing me!

I know it's difficult to remember but you only need one!! Will you definitely do a 5dt? Maybe they'll do 3dt? Not long to wait and then hopefully you'll be pupo! As for 'poor me' this is the most hideous emotional trial for anyone to go through so you are allowed very healthy doses of crying throughout! You're almost at the end of all the crazy drugs etc so hang in there and try and stay positive. Will they call you with news tomorrow? X


----------



## lucysmummy

Miracle angel try and think positive cos in 4 days time you could have 3 very healthy little eggs :) just because u lost one it doesn't mean they are all going to do the same. Chin up n keep positive  thinking of u n fx'd


----------



## Staypostive

Wish this bleeding would go away it's going on and on without any change. god I still feel emotional think I'm going crazy one minute I'm up and then down. And the thought of going back to work tomorrow oh jeeeze. I don't want be off anymore either cos in another few weeks I'll be back doing round two. How long does it take to get emotions in control and how do you get through work with out being a wreck.trying to be strong but my hormones are all over the place.how's everyone else doing ?


----------



## sdconnolly

barbikins said:


> @connolley, if you have a chance this cycle to do IVF, I hope your other half agrees to do it. I mean why take all the meds & go through all this just to stop half way, eh? I wish you the best of luck. It's a tough one. I can see you've been through a lot with IVF. FX

After a tricky conversation, we decided to go through with this last attempt, and ER was today. Got 6 (got around 8-10 on previous attempts) and unfortunately, given all the delays, we missed the window for the transfer so they have to freeze the embryos and transfer them next month. I'm worried that reduces their quality, hoping my other half doesn't get cold feet again before then, and rather annoyed about the wait. I'll find out on Wednesday how many embryos they've managed to freeze, so fingers crossed for 5th, and final, attempt. Good luck everyone else


----------



## Poppet323

sdconnolly said:


> After a tricky conversation, we decided to go through with this last attempt, and ER was today. Got 6 (got around 8-10 on previous attempts) and unfortunately, given all the delays, we missed the window for the transfer so they have to freeze the embryos and transfer them next month. I'm worried that reduces their quality, hoping my other half doesn't get cold feet again before then, and rather annoyed about the wait. I'll find out on Wednesday how many embryos they've managed to freeze, so fingers crossed for 5th, and final, attempt. Good luck everyone else

That's great news! Fingers crossed for Wednesday xx


----------



## bunyhuny

Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. This morning was 10dp5dt. I took three different brands of ultra-sensitive tests as well as a regular FRER and CB test. All of them = BFN. Trying to get the funding together to head back out to Prague in a couple days. Pretty depressed about it all. Don't really want to have to live in Prague for another month and a half, but need to take advantage of the impending AF to start on the next fresh cycle. 

:cry:


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. This morning was 10dp5dt. I took three different brands of ultra-sensitive tests as well as a regular FRER and CB test. All of them = BFN. Trying to get the funding together to head back out to Prague in a couple days. Pretty depressed about it all. Don't really want to have to live in Prague for another month and a half, but need to take advantage of the impending AF to start on the next fresh cycle.
> 
> :cry:

Sending hugs bunyhuny :( Eyes on the prize - hopefully only 6 weeks in Prague for a successful cycle! Look after yourself x


----------



## lucysmummy

Sorry bunyhunny. Fx'd for the next cycle


----------



## lucysmummy

Just a quick question ladies after bfp on the clear blue digi with conception reader when should it change from 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks?


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> Just a quick question ladies after bfp on the clear blue digi with conception reader when should it change from 1-2 weeks to 3-4 weeks?

I'm not sure how accurate it is but it counts weeks post ovulation rather than the cycle start I believe. So you'd be 1-2 by your OTD and 3-4 when the RE counts you as 5-6. I can't find them out here so haven't used them, but the last time I think it roughly tracked with my dates. Hope that helps! X


----------



## pisces78

bunyhuny said:


> Sorry I haven't been on in a few days. This morning was 10dp5dt. I took three different brands of ultra-sensitive tests as well as a regular FRER and CB test. All of them = BFN. Trying to get the funding together to head back out to Prague in a couple days. Pretty depressed about it all. Don't really want to have to live in Prague for another month and a half, but need to take advantage of the impending AF to start on the next fresh cycle.
> 
> :cry:

So, sorry to hear this bunyhuny, sending you lots of :hugs: , this IVF roller coaster is so tough emotionally, you have so much invested in it emotionally, physically and financially, it is not easy. Look after yourself


----------



## MiracleAngel

Girls&#8230; First of all, how amazing you all are! It's so good to see the good vibe and love that we see flying around here.

I got my first report today and the 3 embryos are developing good. 1 excellent quality and (8 cells) e the other 2 considered good (7 cells). It was the day 3 report. 
I am going to implant on day 5&#8230; hope they keep growing!


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks ladies. It is so good to have ya'll to talk to about this. Only other IVF ladies can really get what all this is like. I don't know what I'd do without you.

I booked our plane tickets and our apartment today (DH will be able to go thanks to the help of friends and family), talked to the doctor and scheduled our confirmation beta and intake consult for Friday and Saturday of this week, and got everything set up for where our dog will be staying and where we'll be storing the RV while we're out of town. We'll be staying through the end of March if we get our BFP (enough time to get an u/s around 6 weeks) or staying until mid-April if we have to go into an FET cycle- though we would not stay for an u/s after that transfer as we want to preserve visa days.





MiracleAngel said:


> Girls First of all, how amazing you all are! It's so good to see the good vibe and love that we see flying around here.
> 
> I got my first report today and the 3 embryos are developing good. 1 excellent quality and (8 cells) e the other 2 considered good (7 cells). It was the day 3 report.
> I am going to implant on day 5 hope they keep growing!

Congrats on the good report! :happydance: Do you get another report on day 4?


----------



## lucysmummy

Congrat miracle angel. Really good news 
Bunyhuny im glad u r sorted and you can both go together I really hope it all goes well for U and u get that bfp


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Girls First of all, how amazing you all are! It's so good to see the good vibe and love that we see flying around here.
> 
> I got my first report today and the 3 embryos are developing good. 1 excellent quality and (8 cells) e the other 2 considered good (7 cells). It was the day 3 report.
> I am going to implant on day 5 hope they keep growing!

That's awesome news! Fx'ed xx


----------



## amazingLife

Can anybody here help ..
I was on birth control pills for two weeks before 6 feb last pill in 6 th evening
I didnt get period and had my baseline ultrasound yesterday ..all levels were good and started stimming in gonal f but i started my period just now,,called my clinic but havent heard anything yet.does any body had this situation before.


----------



## Poppet323

amazingLife said:


> Can anybody here help ..
> I was on birth control pills for two weeks before 6 feb last pill in 6 th evening
> I didnt get period and had my baseline ultrasound yesterday ..all levels were good and started stimming in gonal f but i started my period just now,,called my clinic but havent heard anything yet.does any body had this situation before.

I definitely had a really heavy period after I finished taking the pill and my clinic had told me to expect it. I don't remember when it happened or whether I'd started my meds, sorry! X


----------



## amazingLife

Update just got call from nurse that it happens with many at there clinic and it is nothing to worry..i m so relieved ..have ultrasound on thursday
Thanks for responding poppet and congrats


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies,

I see things are moving along and some of you are just starting the process! Best luck to all of you!!!! 
I will do my transfer tomorrow at 11:45 am and I am so anxious!!! I did not get a report on day 4 (my clinic just provide me with report on day 3 and day 5 - transfer day). If all embryos are good, I will implant 2 and freeze 1. If only 2 are alive, i amnot sure what I am going to do... Any thoughts??? I have paid 2 fresh cycles and 2 frozen cycles. What do you all think???


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I see things are moving along and some of you are just starting the process! Best luck to all of you!!!!
> I will do my transfer tomorrow at 11:45 am and I am so anxious!!! I did not get a report on day 4 (my clinic just provide me with report on day 3 and day 5 - transfer day). If all embryos are good, I will implant 2 and freeze 1. If only 2 are alive, i amnot sure what I am going to do... Any thoughts??? I have paid 2 fresh cycles and 2 frozen cycles. What do you all think???

Good luck tomorrow! My RE said that if I had any to freeze, they'd transfer one because there was the back up FET option. If there were only two, they'd do them both in the first transfer. I didn't have any of freezing quality on ET day so they transferred both (although one perked up and got frozen on day 6). So if two are good, based on my experience they'll offer to transfer both if you're ok with the chance of twins! Good luck xx


----------



## sdconnolly

I've just heard that they've managed to freeze 4 embyros (got 6 eggs, 5 fertilized and 4 have made it as far as day 3), so I guess that's not bad. I'm not sure how good they all are but at least it's not pover yet. Still hoping...


----------



## lucysmummy

sdconnolly said:


> I've just heard that they've managed to freeze 4 embyros (got 6 eggs, 5 fertilized and 4 have made it as far as day 3), so I guess that's not bad. I'm not sure how good they all are but at least it's not pover yet. Still hoping...

I'm keeping my fx'd for u


----------



## lucysmummy

I have my hospital apt on fri for my official preg test... Will they do bloods as well as water sample test? 
I wish they were doing a scan so I could just see for myself but that will b at 6ish weeks.
I'm so nervous already


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> I have my hospital apt on fri for my official preg test... Will they do bloods as well as water sample test?
> I wish they were doing a scan so I could just see for myself but that will b at 6ish weeks.
> I'm so nervous already

They just did bloods for me, no sample. Then bloods every 2-3 days until scan which kinda have me reassurance during the wait. Post-scan I've had to wait a week until bloods today and I'm going crazy with worry! Fxed for you xxx


----------



## lucysmummy

I never got bloods with my iui's just water sample then scan 2 weeks later so I'm guessing this will be the same as I can't see them checking bloods regularly :-( it's like another 2ww all over again


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello Ladies! I am back from my transfer. I ended up with only e embryos&#8230;Was so upset! But I had to keep my hope up and move forward. My 2 embryos were excellent quality and I implanted 2. One of them was already starting the hatching process and my RE said was a good thing. The other one was a little bit behind, but was growing strong. At this point, I am just praying one of them stick and grow healthy! Thanks all of you for the support. I wish you all good luck in the transfers that are about to come, Also for the ones testing&#8230; BFP! BFP! BFP! Good energy for all of you!!!


----------



## Poppet323

lucysmummy said:


> I never got bloods with my iui's just water sample then scan 2 weeks later so I'm guessing this will be the same as I can't see them checking bloods regularly :-( it's like another 2ww all over again

Hmmm... I wonder why I had more? In the UK they didn't even give me an official test, they just asked for my POAS results! Had bloods today but they only check progesterone so have another week til my next ultrasound :( Good luck with the wait! X


----------



## Poppet323

sdconnolly said:


> I've just heard that they've managed to freeze 4 embyros (got 6 eggs, 5 fertilized and 4 have made it as far as day 3), so I guess that's not bad. I'm not sure how good they all are but at least it's not pover yet. Still hoping...

Great news, good luck! X


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello Ladies! I am back from my transfer. I ended up with only e embryosWas so upset! But I had to keep my hope up and move forward. My 2 embryos were excellent quality and I implanted 2. One of them was already starting the hatching process and my RE said was a good thing. The other one was a little bit behind, but was growing strong. At this point, I am just praying one of them stick and grow healthy! Thanks all of you for the support. I wish you all good luck in the transfers that are about to come, Also for the ones testing BFP! BFP! BFP! Good energy for all of you!!!

That's great news! I ended up with two too, starting from 7! Fxed for stickie ones! Xx


----------



## Staypostive

Sent my result letter back to Glasgow royal infirmary last Thursday anybody know how long I need to wait to here back from them to start the frozen cycle ??


----------



## bunyhuny

MiracleAngel- Congrats on being PUPO. Having one already hatching is EXCELLENT news. That's stage 6 I think. All of my blastocysts only made it to stage 3 or 4 by transfer. None were trying to hatch yet. Congrats on having such a healthy blast!

AFM- The last couple days of travel have been nuts. Our flight was cancelled due to snow, our rebooked flight was cancelled due to snow, then they moved us to another airport 3 hours away for a different flight, it also ended up being cancelled due to snow- but finally they did get us on a transatlantic and out to the runway where we sat for three hours. They had to bring out de-icing truck to spray down the entire plane. Of course all this meant we missed out connection in Frankfurt and had to spend hours there waiting for a new flight. 

We finally got to Prague this afternoon after being up since yesterday morning. Wow, I am exhausted. Also, due to all the delays, I missed my beta today, which is going to be negative anyway, but clinic still wants to do it, so they'll do it tomorrow at my new cycle intake appt.


----------



## MiracleAngel

Hello ladies! Happy Valentine's day!!!

I finally could get out of the bed and start my normal life again. I went for a walk this afternoon and I felt a very heavy cramp lower in my belly&#8230; so heavy that I had to stop walking&#8230; It lasted for 30 seconds and then was fading away&#8230;. for the ones that already had kids, or BFP's before, do you think this could have been implantation?

Please help!!!


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Valentine's day!!!
> 
> I finally could get out of the bed and start my normal life again. I went for a walk this afternoon and I felt a very heavy cramp lower in my belly so heavy that I had to stop walking It lasted for 30 seconds and then was fading away. for the ones that already had kids, or BFP's before, do you think this could have been implantation?
> 
> Please help!!!

Congratulations on your ET! It definitely could be. I had lots of twinges and pains in my two week wait. There's no way of knowing for sure so I tried to ignore any 'signs' and keep busy for 9 days! (I was lucky, my RE counts 2ww from ER) Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## sdconnolly

MiracleAngel said:


> Hello ladies! Happy Valentine's day!!!
> 
> I finally could get out of the bed and start my normal life again. I went for a walk this afternoon and I felt a very heavy cramp lower in my belly so heavy that I had to stop walking It lasted for 30 seconds and then was fading away. for the ones that already had kids, or BFP's before, do you think this could have been implantation?
> 
> Please help!!!

This is the first time I've frozen embryos and not transferred them 3 days after retrieval. I've noticed that the cramps I felt on previous occasions, some very painful leaving me doubled up or gasping with sharp pain, are still happening even without the transfer. So I wonder if it's more the body healing itself after the invasive retrieval procedure rather than something linked to the transfer and implantation. On the last ICSI attempt, when I got BFP for the first time, I do remember feeling a lot more tired than other times and about 4 days after transfer feeling almost dizzy so maybe that was around the time of the implantation.

All this to say, I don't really know what happens but I'm crossing my fingers that it works for you


----------



## MiracleAngel

Poppet323 said:


> MiracleAngel said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! Happy Valentine's day!!!
> 
> I finally could get out of the bed and start my normal life again. I went for a walk this afternoon and I felt a very heavy cramp lower in my belly so heavy that I had to stop walking It lasted for 30 seconds and then was fading away. for the ones that already had kids, or BFP's before, do you think this could have been implantation?
> 
> Please help!!!
> 
> Congratulations on your ET! It definitely could be. I had lots of twinges and pains in my two week wait. There's no way of knowing for sure so I tried to ignore any 'signs' and keep busy for 9 days! (I was lucky, my RE counts 2ww from ER) Fingers crossed for you xClick to expand...

Thank you for the advise. It was really strong, like I never had before but now I don'f feel absolutely anything I will try to relax. :thumb up: My ER also counts from the ER and this make it easier I will test next Friday.


----------



## bunyhuny

Hey ladies. Hope all of you are doing well today. 

Yesterday, I went by my doctor here in Prague and had all the pre-cycle paperwork done. Had my pre-start u/s. Picked up meds. Now just waiting on AF. This cycle, my RE is adding in aspirin and prednisone. Hopefully this will do the trick. 

Stim schedule is going to be same as last time: Gonal F 300 daily CD2-8, GnRH antagonist CD 7/8, and trigger CD 9 if everything looks good, with an EC on CD 11. Starting Prednisone and aspirin on CD 2 to continue until 10-14 weeks. 200mg x3 daily Progesterone (so 600 mg) after EC until 16 weeks. 2mg Estrogen x3 daily (6mg) after EC until 12 weeks. Phew!! Rather thankful that they give me a little chart to check off every day...


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Hey ladies. Hope all of you are doing well today.
> 
> Yesterday, I went by my doctor here in Prague and had all the pre-cycle paperwork done. Had my pre-start u/s. Picked up meds. Now just waiting on AF. This cycle, my RE is adding in aspirin and prednisone. Hopefully this will do the trick.
> 
> Stim schedule is going to be same as last time: Gonal F 300 daily CD2-8, GnRH antagonist CD 7/8, and trigger CD 9 if everything looks good, with an EC on CD 11. Starting Prednisone and aspirin on CD 2 to continue until 10-14 weeks. 200mg x3 daily Progesterone (so 600 mg) after EC until 16 weeks. 2mg Estrogen x3 daily (6mg) after EC until 12 weeks. Phew!! Rather thankful that they give me a little chart to check off every day...

That is a lot to keep straight!! Good luck, hope it all works :)

I'm totally over giving myself progesterone shots :( I think the 2ww for my hb u/s is worse than my 2ww to POAS! 

X


----------



## bunyhuny

Aw, Poppet. I'm sorry the PIO is driving you crazy. Can you get switched to suppositories? There have been a bunch of studies on them, and they are definitely just as effective as PIO. Maybe talk to your RE about it?


----------



## Poppet323

They offered last time I was in but I remember them being really messy so I sort of think an annoying 30 mins every night is better than all day mess! Trying to remind myself why I'm doing it which will be easier once I've had my u/s. x


----------



## bunyhuny

Yeah, as long as you're not getting all day pain from the PIO, it seems easier for sure. When I had a PIO shot to trigger AF before my first IVF cycle, I was sore for a week. (I always thought that's just how everyone was with IM injections...)


----------



## Poppet323

They warned me I'd feel like I had golf balls under my skin and so far it's been pretty ok. Even the injections only hurt one in five and then for a couple of minutes. It's just mentally tough, especially when I have to give them to myself :( just moaning because I want some reassurance everything is ok! X


----------



## bunyhuny

I know what you mean. If DH and I get another BFP this cycle we're going to want a lot more reassurance, too. When do you go in for your hb u/s?


----------



## Poppet323

Wed morning so only 48 hrs to go!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Poppet323 said:


> bunyhuny said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies. Hope all of you are doing well today.
> 
> Yesterday, I went by my doctor here in Prague and had all the pre-cycle paperwork done. Had my pre-start u/s. Picked up meds. Now just waiting on AF. This cycle, my RE is adding in aspirin and prednisone. Hopefully this will do the trick.
> 
> Stim schedule is going to be same as last time: Gonal F 300 daily CD2-8, GnRH antagonist CD 7/8, and trigger CD 9 if everything looks good, with an EC on CD 11. Starting Prednisone and aspirin on CD 2 to continue until 10-14 weeks. 200mg x3 daily Progesterone (so 600 mg) after EC until 16 weeks. 2mg Estrogen x3 daily (6mg) after EC until 12 weeks. Phew!! Rather thankful that they give me a little chart to check off every day...
> 
> That is a lot to keep straight!! Good luck, hope it all works :)
> 
> I'm totally over giving myself progesterone shots :( I think the 2ww for my hb u/s is worse than my 2ww to POAS!
> 
> XClick to expand...

Hi Poppet,

I had a very hard time to give myself my progesterone shots, but I friend of mine who did IVF before gave me a numb cream. I apply only skin 5 minutes before the shot and then, I put a cube of Ice in a plastic bag and put over the spot for a couple of minute I don't feel anything The name of the cream is Triocaine. My ER said was onto use See if you can get this for you. It helps a lot!!!!!!! :)


----------



## MiracleAngel

One quick question&#8230; My trigger shot was Novarel and I am wondering how long it will last in the system&#8230; I took 1000 mg&#8230; Does anyone knows?


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> One quick question My trigger shot was Novarel and I am wondering how long it will last in the system I took 1000 mg Does anyone knows?

Sorry, I took ganeralix so not sure x


----------



## MiracleAngel

This 2ww sucks really f&#8230;.. bad!!!!! Sorry :(
I could not hold my anxiety and I POAS&#8230; I confess! 
11 days after my trigger shot the testing line was kind dark&#8230; 12 days after trigger shot the line still there but lighter&#8230; This morning I woke up at 5am and tested again. Today is 13 days after trigger shot and the line is the same as last night&#8230; 
Anyone has any comfort words for me???? Test line is lighter than the first day I tested but is still there and is really visible. Do you think I could have residuals from the Novarel in my body yet, or could be my body producing HCG? I had a 5 day transfer and the blastocyst was already in a hatching process&#8230; I am so confused!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> This 2ww sucks really f.. bad!!!!! Sorry :(
> I could not hold my anxiety and I POAS I confess!
> 11 days after my trigger shot the testing line was kind dark 12 days after trigger shot the line still there but lighter This morning I woke up at 5am and tested again. Today is 13 days after trigger shot and the line is the same as last night
> Anyone has any comfort words for me???? Test line is lighter than the first day I tested but is still there and is really visible. Do you think I could have residuals from the Novarel in my body yet, or could be my body producing HCG? I had a 5 day transfer and the blastocyst was already in a hatching process I am so confused!!!!!!!!

Days from trigger or retrieval? If 13dp trigger is 11dp retrieval I'd say that's early. My best advice is stop POAS! I know it's tough but I think it's more torture than benefit. I told myself I could only POAS with first pee of the day, so then I would force myself to pee before I could get a stick ready! Hang in there, only a few days and you'll know for sure. Keeping everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

MiracleAngel - I think trigger stays in you system (generally) for up to 12 days, but I've heard that for some women it can stay there for a full 21 days. (Totally abnormal, but apparently it can happen.) Of course, if the line starts to get darker in the coming days, you can be sure that's not the shot. I've got my fingers crossed for you, hun!!!

Poppet- Good luck tomorrow- and bring back pics!!! :happydance: 

AFM- Today was first day of stimming for this cycle. I had start of cycle blood work this afternoon before starting my meds. DH and I are going back in on Thursday for my pre-op exam and again on Monday for my u/s, hoping to trigger on Tuesday! So excited!!!


----------



## Poppet323

That's exciting hunybuny! Good luck with it!

We have two good heartbeats :) measuring 6w6d and 6w5d (I'm 7w today). Very relieved! X


----------



## BabyDancing13

Poppet323 said:


> That's exciting hunybuny! Good luck with it!
> 
> We have two good heartbeats :) measuring 6w6d and 6w5d (I'm 7w today). Very relieved! X

Congratulations. x


----------



## bunyhuny

Poppet323 said:


> We have two good heartbeats :) measuring 6w6d and 6w5d (I'm 7w today). Very relieved! X

Yay yay yay yay yay yay yay!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Poppet... Congrats!!!! I hope you have a very blessed pregnancy! 

Tomorrow is my BETA... scary!!!!! As you all know I am have been testing every morning and with FRER and I think my HCG from the trigger shot never left my system! What is wrong with me???? At 4dp5dt (11 days after my trigger shot) the testing line was really dark... today I am at 8dp5dt (14 1/2 days after my trigger shot) and I have a light pink testing line. It's visible. I never got a complete white test. I am trying to keep myself positive and think I am still on the game. 

Good luck to you all!!! I really wish all the best for all of you!!! I will post the results tomorrow after my Beta.


----------



## Poppet323

Good luck tomorrow, I have my fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## bunyhuny

MiracleAngel- Having that second line there sounds like it could definitely be a BFP. I'm sure your RE will do a couple different betas over the next week to check for progress. Got my fx'd for ya, hunny!!

AFM- Today was day 3 of stims. My doctor says I'll most likely respond to them the same as last time, so I don't have to go in until Monday! (And then she thinks I'll trigger on Tuesday.) I'm going to e-mail her tomorrow and see if I can just go in to have my follicles counted on Saturday... not that she needs that info ahead of time, but I want an update!


----------



## tulip1975

Poppet - congrats on a doubly successful cycle! Very happy for you!


----------



## MiracleAngel

Of course I could not resist and tested again when I came back from work Nothing at all on the stick! :( I will keep thinking the pee was too diluted Why in the hell I could not wait until tomorrow??? Now I won't sleep...:cry:


----------



## MiracleAngel

Just got my Beta results... I had a chemical pregnancy. HCG level was 8. Just will wait AF... :(


----------



## bunyhuny

MiracleAngel said:


> Just got my Beta results... I had a chemical pregnancy. HCG level was 8. Just will wait AF... :(

Oh gosh, hun. I am so sorry. :cry: Are you doing okay?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Poppet323

MiracleAngel said:


> Just got my Beta results... I had a chemical pregnancy. HCG level was 8. Just will wait AF... :(

So sorry to hear that... Sending hugs. Look after yourself x


----------



## bunyhuny

CD8 u/s for me tomorrow. Time to see how these follicles are doing. Really nervous.


----------



## bunyhuny

Just got back from u/s. I've got 25 follicles growing, ranging from 12mm-16mm. I'll stim tonight and tomorrow, trigger Wednesday, and go in for ER on Friday. DH is starting to suffer with me getting moody from the injection that inhibits O. I've been an utter b**** all day and I really can't help it. This happened last time too, so at least he knows to expect it I guess. I feel bad about it, but at the same time, everything he says is just pissing me off right now. Oh well, I should feel a bit better after Friday's ER.

How's everyone else doing? Haven't seen a whole lot of updates lately.


----------



## Poppet323

That's great news! I was also a cow to DH, you've just gotta figure it's the drugs. DH was not particularly accommodating at the time but afterwards realized it was the meds. Plus the emotional pressure is huge, more so for the ladies I think.

Good luck with ER! Let us know how you get on x

Afm I'm just waiting week to week for scans to show all is ok, hating the PIO shots which are now agonizing, and feeling sick as a dog. Not complaining! But not feeling well enough to be over the moon yet. PIO is hopefully reducing next week and stopping week after.


----------



## HerMama_ttc2

Hey ladies! I found this site while looking up information on beta numbers and figured I'd join.

I started my first IVF w/ ICSI and assisted hatching cycle on 1/24. I had my egg retrieval on 2/8 (I produced 18 eggs) and my 3 day transfer was done on 2/11. We transferred over 2 follicles *I inserted images but bc I am new I cant post them*

2/22 during a move to a new house I began to spot and on 2/23 the bleeding increase, I thought I finally started my period. on 2/26 I went in for a beta (a day early bc of the concern with the bleeding) and found out I was pregnant. Beta was at 35 and the doc would've liked to see it at 100. I'll be returning tomorrow 2/28 to have another draw done.

My bleeding has slowed down a bit and has turned brown from being bright red. I did take a hpt and my cheapy came up positive but my digital came up negative (I had only held my pee for 2 hours.


----------



## Poppet323

Hi her_mamma, Good luck with your bloods today! X


----------



## bunyhuny

Had a crappy day. RE told me I had 25 follicles, but when I went in for EC there were only 15 big enough, and only 8 even had eggs. On top of that, DH's sample today was the worst he's ever had. Plus, since all 8 of our ICSI embryos stopped growing at day 2 last cycle, we can only do IVF (which if they do fertilize should do alright) and embryologist doesn't know if sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs. So who knows how fertilization is going to go. Anyway. I'm a mess. And way, way, way more sore this time than I was after last ER. Grumble... Sorry ladies. Today just totally sucked. Plus, I had blood in my urine after EC and had to stay an extra hour until it cleared up, meaning we got to the clinic at 7 this morning and didn't get to leave until noon. Ugh. I'm so exhausted.

You feeling any better, Poppet?


----------



## HerMama_ttc2

Poppet323 said:


> Hi her_mamma, Good luck with your bloods today! X

Thanks!


----------



## MiracleAngel

bunyhuny said:


> Had a crappy day. RE told me I had 25 follicles, but when I went in for EC there were only 15 big enough, and only 8 even had eggs. On top of that, DH's sample today was the worst he's ever had. Plus, since all 8 of our ICSI embryos stopped growing at day 2 last cycle, we can only do IVF (which if they do fertilize should do alright) and embryologist doesn't know if sperm are strong enough to fertilize the eggs. So who knows how fertilization is going to go. Anyway. I'm a mess. And way, way, way more sore this time than I was after last ER. Grumble... Sorry ladies. Today just totally sucked. Plus, I had blood in my urine after EC and had to stay an extra hour until it cleared up, meaning we got to the clinic at 7 this morning and didn't get to leave until noon. Ugh. I'm so exhausted.
> 
> You feeling any better, Poppet?

Sorry for today... You have all the right to be upset! 8 eggs is a good number. The quality of the eggs is the most important and with ICSI you will have a good chance that most will fertilize. Keep yourself positive. We are all here sending you good energy and wishing your little embryos grow strong! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bunyhuny

Out of 8 eggs, only one fertilized. I am a mess. I don't understand how this could happen. Last cycle we had 18 eggs. 10 IVF, 8 ICSI. The ICSI all dies by day 2 so we went with IVF again this cycle. Last cycle IVF yielded 3 blastocysts from 10 eggs. This cycle we have 8 eggs and at this point, only one embryo. How could this happen????? This is an absolute nightmare. I can't believe this. If the embryo doesn't make it to Monday, that's $9,000 just tossed out the window. I don't understand how this is even possible. We used the exact same protocol as last time. :cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## Poppet323

bunyhuny said:


> Out of 8 eggs, only one fertilized. I am a mess. I don't understand how this could happen. Last cycle we had 18 eggs. 10 IVF, 8 ICSI. The ICSI all dies by day 2 so we went with IVF again this cycle. Last cycle IVF yielded 3 blastocysts from 10 eggs. This cycle we have 8 eggs and at this point, only one embryo. How could this happen????? This is an absolute nightmare. I can't believe this. If the embryo doesn't make it to Monday, that's $9,000 just tossed out the window. I don't understand how this is even possible. We used the exact same protocol as last time. :cry: :cry: :cry:

Oh bunyhuny :( I know it's disappointing but you still have one so stay positive for Monday. You've gotta figure that one is a survivor! Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## pisces78

So, sorry Bunyhuny, how disappointing for you. :hugs: Will keep my fx for your little embie for Monday.


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks ladies. We are trying to remain hopeful that our one little embryo will make it to tomorrow. Today, I spoke to my RE via e-mail and she says that if DH's sperm is not better next cycle them we will have to go back to ICSI. In the mean time, she said to go ahead and look into DH taking vitamins and antioxidants starting now, so we are going to the vitamin store today. 

Since last time we did ICSI none of the embryos made it past day 2 before starting to fall apart, it looks like we will be doing PICSI in the future. Hopefully that will help to create stronger embryos. Our RE has assured us that she can squeeze another cycle in before we run out of days on our Shengen passport (we have to be out of Europe by May 9), so we will be doing another fresh IVF soon if this cycle fails. 

I'm still a mess, but at least there is some sort of plan in the works.


----------



## bunyhuny

OUR EMBRYO MADE IT! And what's more it was looking absolutely perfect at transfer time. 8 cells, no fragmentation at all, dividing evenly- beautiful! And transfer went so smoothly. The head RE did the transfer and there was no pain and no spotting. We may have nothing to freeze, but we did have the most beautiful little 3d embryo to transfer. I am feeling really positive! :dance:


----------



## pisces78

Great news Bunyhuny! :happydance: So, happy for you, sounds like your little embie is a fighter! It only takes one! Congrats on PUPO! Sending you lots of luck and good wishes your way for your 2ww :dust:


----------



## MiracleAngel

bunyhuny said:


> OUR EMBRYO MADE IT! And what's more it was looking absolutely perfect at transfer time. 8 cells, no fragmentation at all, dividing evenly- beautiful! And transfer went so smoothly. The head RE did the transfer and there was no pain and no spotting. We may have nothing to freeze, but we did have the most beautiful little 3d embryo to transfer. I am feeling really positive! :dance:

Awesome news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks ladies! How are ya'll doing this week?


----------



## lucysmummy

Great news bunyhunny


----------



## lucysmummy

I had my 7 week scan on Monday and it showed a lovely healthy little heartbeat flicking away, we have now been discharged from the clinic so onto the midwife now.
Booked my Nuchal scan for the 28th march and providing that goes well we will be able to tell people which is killing me keeping it quiet and I am also showing loads already even though I haven't put weight on which is weird.
Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## bunyhuny

lucysmummy- Aw, hunny! That is great! I hope your next scan goes super well and you get to tell everyone about your LO real soon.


----------



## Poppet323

Congrats Bunyhuny! Keeping everything crossed!

Great to hear Lucysmummy. I've told loads of people and am now regretting it incase something goes wrong!

We've had a horrible bout of sickness in my house so have been either sleeping or looking after family members all week! X


----------



## bunyhuny

Poppet- Sorry ya'll are all sick. :( Get well wishes to all of you. 

AFM- Just waiting until I can test. Today was only 4dp3dt, so still much too early. I'm trying to hold out until Tuesday (8dp3dt). I know most people get BFP on 8 or 9dp3dt, so if I can wait until then, I'd like to.


----------



## Poppet323

Good luck bunyhuny! X


----------



## bunyhuny

Thanks. 9dp3dt and BFN on a 10iu/mL test, so looks like I'm probably out. No beta at my clinic, so I've e-mailed my RE letting her know what's up.


----------



## lucysmummy

Aah sorry bunyhunny although I am a believer that until AF has arrived its still not over so maybe still chance.

What has your RE said?


----------



## bunyhuny

Nothing yet. I'll let you know if/when I hear back. She hasn't gotten back to the e-mails I sent at the end of last week/beginning of this week, so I don't really know what's up. :shrug:


----------



## Poppet323

Sorry to hear that, sending hugs. Still worth checking in the next couple of days xxx


----------



## bunyhuny

RE finally got back to me and let me know she's been out on holiday for the last few days. She's bringing me in today for a confirmation beta and tomorrow will be the consult to plan the next cycle. So thankful she got in touch with me as soon as she got back. Lots of planning to do once we find out how things are going to go.

How are you ladies doing today? And how are you feeling, Poppet?


----------



## bunyhuny

LADIES! I have MAJOR news!!

*DH may be getting a new job WITH 3 CYCLES of IVF INSURANCE!!! *

He applied for this job a few months ago, went through about 20 hours of interviews, and at the end the company said they really want him but couldn't afford him. (They're a pretty new company on a tight budget.) He was so bummed out because this is a job he really, really wanted. Well, he just got an e-mail from that company's HR department saying that they think they've found a way to pay him what he's worth! If all goes well we'll be moving to NYC as soon as we're done here in Prague. So even if I don't get pregnant this next cycle- we'll be able to get a home again (I don't care if it has to be a rental!) and even be able to do IVF for the same price we're paying currently- maybe even less! And no more traveling to Prague. All with enough of a raise for DH to cover the higher cost of living in NYC!

I am so, so, so, so hoping that this offer goes through. If all goes well, DH will start his new job on May 12!!!

Omg ladies- my prayers may have finally been answered!


----------



## linawoods

Hi Ladies,

I am very new to this forum.

I had a appointment with consultant for IVF referrals and she gave me two options one is Homerton hospital and second is The Royal London hospital . I want to know which one has less waiting period if anybody can give me idea from their recent experiences that would be great. 

I saw on HFEA website and for Homerton it says 2 months to 1year while in Royal london is says 2.5 months I am really confused and i don't want to wait too long .

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linawoods

Hi,

I am very new to this forum. 

I had a appointment with consultant for IVF referrals and she gave me two options one is Homerton hospital and second is The Royal London hospital . I want to know which one has less waiting period if anybody can give me idea from their recent experiences that would be great. I saw on HFEA website and for Homerton it says 2 months to 1year while in Royal london is says 2.5 months I am really confused and i don't want to wait long and also if anybody have the information on which hospital is good in terms of success rate.

Thanks in advance.


----------

